# Harts' 2020 Journal



## Harts

*****2020 JOURNAL STARTS ON PAGE 13*****

I know it's late in the Spring but better late than never. It's been a busy couple of months and I have welcomed a new addition to the family:





This is a 2001 and in decent shape. This kind of came up out of nowhere. @Trogdor found a golf course that closed last Fall and had a couple of 1000's and 1600's. They were asking $750. I offered $500 and we settled on $600. At the time I didn't even know if it would run. All I knew is that they were in commission last golf season.

I then found an absolute gem of a guy who runs the maintenance for a golf course about 20 minutes from me. He gave me great advice when I first told him about the GM1000 and said if I ended up buying it, to bring it to him and he'd go through it and make sure it wasn't a lemon. So, I finally picked it up last week and brought it right over to him. It ended up needing a new bed knife and a fresh sharpen of the reel. All told, it was $160 cash. So I've got $760 invested, which I think is a great deal.

I brought it home last night and it fired up on the first pull! Took it for a quick test run without the reel engaged to get a feel for it, then cleaned it up a bit.





The first cut will be tonight at 1". I plan to start bringing it down and testing different heights to see what works/looks best. I also have to build a height of cut gauge.

Lawn Update:

So far this year I have thrown down two apps of the Brett Young 5-1-2 fert - 1lb N per k each for a total of 2lbs N for the season. That will be all that goes down until the fall.

Overall I am happy with how everything has responded coming out of winter dormancy, although it isn't as dark green as it was at this time last year. Having said that, last April (2018) I power raked, over seeded and fed the lawn. All I've done this year is add fert. It is thick and happy and virtually weed free - I haven't add to spray anything this year.

Going forward I'm going to do regular apps of humic and look to get some PGR (if I can stomach the cost and shipping to Canada).

More pics and updates to come.


----------



## Sinclair

Are you looking at PrimoMaxx or Anuew for PGR?

I'd be in on splitting the cost, if you're going to do it.

Nice new toy! I picked up a new rotary a few weeks ago. I now have a front yard mower and a back yard mower.


----------



## Devil

Nice!

At 1" this early in the season for KBG, aren't you afraid of some weeds coming through?

I'd love to have it low but I'm super scared of weeds that I already seem to see enough of.


----------



## MMoore

I have a bag of the Anuew PGR. I haven't put any down yet though... but it wasn't bad to buy through seedworld.

have you tried it? @Sinclair


----------



## MMoore

sweet rig btw @Harts I lust for one, but will be leaving my grass longer than those reels can do.


----------



## Sinclair

@MMoore, I have never tried a PGR, but I'd like to. Now's the time.

You should do a side by side study for us Canucks.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore yea I thought you had bought that stuff last year. I was kind of hoping you had used it already to get some feedback!


----------



## MMoore

yeah, I was late leveling the yard so I didn't want to put an down so the grass could pop through it.
My tenacity went down last week too so i didn't want to slow that down if there was any bleaching.


----------



## Harts

Did my first cut with the reel tonight. HOC is 1". It looks awful but that might have been the most fun I've ever had mowing. Definitely going to take some practice.





One thing I learned tonight is that I'm spending this fall levelling. Prior to tonight I thought my backyard was fairly level. The reel mower doesn't lie.

Rain tomorrow then another cut on Friday.


----------



## g-man

@Harts congrats on the reel. It get addictive.

The last image worries me. Do you notice the brown circles in the lawn?


----------



## Harts

Thanks @g-man.

I did see them after the mow but they weren't noticeable prior. I was cutting at 1.5" with my rotary and haven't been concerned with any fungal pressure this year. I've been in the yard most nights after the kids go to bed and nothing really presented itself.

You thinking brown patch?


----------



## g-man

Or yellow patch. Keep monitoring it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Good stuff @Harts. Have you sprayed any iron this year? With all the rain we've been having the grass definitely needs it.


----------



## Harts

I have sprayed anything yet. Between the weird spring weather and being busy, the I Ly thing I've done consistently is mow and fertilize. I had some iron delivered last fall. That will likely be a father's day treat to myself on Sunday.


----------



## Harts

Thanks @g-man :thumbup:


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Dang, I really want one of those, looks fun! Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Devil

This is exactly the dream! 1" mows, no weeds, deep green. But I guess levelling is important and give it a couple years of consistent apps. Not sure if I'd ever get to levelling myself.


----------



## MMoore

would a groomer do a bit of leveling for you when you mow with the reel?

im not familiar with reels, but I would have thought a groomer would knock out those high spots...grooming the surface


----------



## Sinclair

Hey, let's see that little reno strip out front!


----------



## Harts

@Sinclair here you go. This was taken last week. I was late with my spring N blitz. To date I've done 2 apps of the equivalent of 1/2lb N. Unfortunately I forgot to take into account I was only doing 200 sq ft with the first app. I ended up putting down the same as I would have over 1k sq ft! I gave it extra water and only got minor burning.

It looks even better this week than last. I will upload another pic this weekend.


----------



## Grasshopper

Congrats on the reel mower!

I'd be in for splitting some PGR if youre going for it.


----------



## Harts

Here are pics from Sunday:

Backyard - starting to look better after bringing it to 1" a week ago.



Here is how fall reno is looking in the front:

2.5"



1" with the reel



I sprayed propoconizole on the backyard Monday night. I'll probably do one more app in 2 weeks then start using PGR.


----------



## Harts

So I chickened out on the iron app the other night - ended up just applying Humic. I was in a fight with the daylight and didn't have time to properly calculate the rate. Can someone confirm this label. 8-16oz per k sounds high. Maybe I'm wrong.

I was also planning on using the ortho dial n spray for this.


----------



## g-man

For a cool season, I would use 4 -8oz/ksqft (0.2 to 0.4oz of Fe/ksqft) foliar. It Severely Stains concrete.


----------



## Harts

Lawn is starting to bounce back a week after the first reel low cut. Yesterday was the the fifth cut in 12 days.


----------



## W8INLINE

Looks phenomenal, and I still want to know what kind of evergreen that is...lol


----------



## MMoore

I like the wilderness that is your neighbours back yard. lol


----------



## Harts

Lol. I back onto a green belt. There is a path directly behind my fence. The perspective of the picture is deceiving.


----------



## Harts

Pics from last night. The ground was a little softer because of the rain Monday night. Actual HOC ended up being 0.875".

I have ordered Headway G (Azoxy and Prop) and will get that down as soon as it comes in. The prop app I did a week and a half ago has helped somewhat with what appears to be brown or yellow patch.

Once the fungus grows out, I'll get the PGR down.


----------



## W8INLINE

Not a huge fan of low cut grass but I must say, yours looks great


----------



## MMoore

yeah 2-3" for me.

I can appreciate the effort it takes to maintain though.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore, @@W8INLINE I hear you. I always wanted to do it but to be honest I wasn't sure how I would like it. Turns out this is the most fun I have ever had. I don't mind mowing every 2-3 days. Although I will be using PGR soon.

I'm not very mechanical and I can't build anything. This is one thing that I am pretty good at and can show off to family and friends! It's kind of an ego thing to some extent!!!!

Appreciate the compliments.


----------



## MMoore

you have your pgr?

im not sure I will have time to spray mine. I would need to build a bigger sprayer so it doesn't take an hour.


----------



## Harts

It's on it's way. I ended up getting the Aneuw as well. I got a backpack sprayer for my birthday and looking forward to using it. I've been using water the last few nights just getting used to it. So much easier than using my 2 gallon Chapin.


----------



## MMoore

sounds great. interested to see your results.

I would love to get a 5 gallon battery backpack type sprayer but mount it on a fertilizer frame and build a small boom for it. a 3 nozzle system would really work well for my property. im using a 2 gallon sprayers plus battery sprayer but it just doesn't put out enough volume to really move.
alternatively I could build a full system, but I don't know that its really cost effective.


----------



## Sinclair

Backyard colour is coming on now.


----------



## Harts

@Sinclair yea it's been 2 weeks since the first cut at 1". I still plan on doing an iron app shortly.

Sorry man, I ordered the Aneuw and totally forgot you had mentioned splitting with me. If you're still interested we can still talk about splitting this shipment when it comes in. I'll text you when I have it.


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> @Sinclair yea it's been 2 weeks since the first cut at 1". I still plan on doing an iron app shortly.
> 
> Sorry man, I ordered the Aneuw and totally forgot you had mentioned splitting with me. If you're still interested we can still talk about splitting this shipment when it comes in. I'll text you when I have it.


Ok sounds good, as long as you have enough for what you need.


----------



## Harts

Can always place another order!

The app rates are really low. Plus you know how long it can take to get an order from SW. It might be mid-July by the time I see it.


----------



## Harts

Double cut tonight. HOC just under 1".



I've been testing the Greenkeeper app in anticipation of my first PGR application. I entered the info on the 16th (an application wasn't actually done. Just testing the modelling). The label says re-application should be around 280-350 GDD. The app model shows to apply it at 261 GDD - or approx 2 weeks later. Am I best to follow Greenkeeper closely or should I be following the label and waiting until it shows 280-350?


----------



## MMoore

Its a variable imho.

260 might achieve a full suppression without any rebound which is what I expect you would aim for as a golf course... where we as homeowners can probably stretch it a bit further and deal with a small rebound and push it another week....

hows the short cut feel under the toes?


----------



## Sinclair

@Harts

Are you going to PGR and reel cut the strip out front? I'm interested in taking my lawn down, not reel low, but to around 2.5".


----------



## Harts

@MMoore now that the brown stalks have started to go away, the grass is much smaller. It's amazing how quickly it adapts to the new height. It certainly isn't as soft as a 3-4" HOC, but still feels great!

@Sinclair I'm not sure. I've tried cutting it once with the reel and it's such a pain because it's a small area. I will however, be cutting it with my rotary at about 1.25" after the PGR.


----------



## Harts

Take a walk in the yard yesterday morning and found this. There were maybe 6 or 7 others scattered in the back.

The root was black and slimey.

We had rain Friday afternoon and into the night with temps reaching the mid 80s.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Mushrooms.


----------



## Harts

Seriously. Never would have guessed


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Harts said:


> Seriously. Never would have guessed


I've seen them before. There so slimy. Usually just go away on there own.


----------



## Harts

Lowered the HOC to 7/8"









Still have quite a few brown stalks that have yet to decompose. The weather this week has been hot in the upper 80's.

Weed pressure has been minimal this year. The other day I hand pulled 2-3. I haven't had to use any chemicals for control this season.

I own a printing company and one of my clients owns a welding school. I'm heading over there shortly and we're going to build a HOC bar. When I get back from the cottage early next week I'll post about it.


----------



## Harts

So the front reno strip is taking a beating and not looking good. Definite heat stress and maybe some fungal pressure? Going to increase the frequency of irrigation in this spot and put some Headway G down (hopefully it arrives tomorrow).


----------



## Harts

On a positive note, I have finished my HOC bar. Here is a list of the materials:

3/16" Metal Flat Bar - purchased at Lowes
10/24 2" Machine Screw
10/24 Nuts with nylon insert
10/24 Wing nut
JB Weld epoxy
Tremclad Spray Paint - Fire Red

I also bought a die and tap to thread the hole, but it wasn't a great experience. So I opted to use the epoxy to set the nut in place.

Setup was simple:

Drill 3/16" hole
Insert the screw, thread the nut until it is snug. Then I placed a rubber washer over the nut and tightened everything down with a wing nut. Then I used thin artistic paint brushes to apply the epoxy - I'm kind of OCD and I wanted it to look clean and uniform.





I also used a rag to clean up the excess then let it sit for 3 days while I was away.



I painted it last night and it's ready to go!


----------



## Harts

Got a few presents in the mail today - Headway G and PGR. Headway is going down tonight to help with the small fungus problem I created for myself. Once it grows out, the PGR will go down.


----------



## Harts

Here's an update from the last week:

7/10 - Iron foliar app @ 6oz/K

7/11 - Headway G app @ 3.5lbs/K over 2,500 sq. ft.

It's been almost one month to the day since the first cut with the reel. The grass has recovered exceptionally well. It's also a nice dark green thanks to the iron.

*6/11 - First cut @ 1" on*



*7/14 - Cut at 13/16" on - It's actually much darker in person*



Next HOC is going to be 11/16" tonight - working my way down to 0.5" for August, when I'll be aerating and leveling. My first app of PGR is going down next week.

I should also mention the temps here the last 2 weeks have been mid 80's to low 90's with high humidity mixed in with little to no rain. I know there has been a thread or two in the Cool Season Forum about HOC during the summer months. With the proper practices, sub 1" is 100% attainable. There are a ton of examples out there - G-man, Pete, Snowbob, Connor. The list goes on.


----------



## Pete1313

That looks really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harts

Thanks @Pete1313. I have quietly been following your journal. You have been a source of inspiration.


----------



## Grasshopper

Wow.. that looks great! :thumbup:

Have you had to irrigate a lot more since you started going low?


----------



## W8INLINE

That looks great


----------



## Harts

@Grasshopper not any more than usual. Deep and infrequent. That holds true whether you cut at 4" or 0.5". It doesn't need any more water just because it's short.

I last watered Monday July 8th. I've had maybe 0.25" of rain since then.


----------



## Grasshopper

Interesting.. I just assumed shorter grass blades holding less water would dry out faster, as well as longer grass providing somewhat more shade to lower soil temps but I guess it's all about the roots?

I will be trying to go as low as possible with the manual reel this fall. Can't wait for the cooler weather to return.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Nicely done. It's looking great at that HOC.


----------



## Shindoman

Looking great. Well done!


----------



## g-man

@Grasshopper I've found that a low mowed lawn forces more lateral grow that covers the soil even more than a tall mowed lawn. It is like a layer of carpet/insulation. I cannot see the soil or find my irrigation nozzles.

I do have to highlight one risk area, a taller lawn can handle being in a drought better than a short one. If you have 0.5in of the tips dry out, no big deal when there is still 3in more of leaf, but not when the leaf is 7/8in long. I'm about to get a few sunny days above 95F, so we will see how it handles it.


----------



## Harts

^+1 I wouldn't say my grass was thin before I started mowing low, but in the first month of cutting this low, I have noticed a dramatic difference in how thick and dense the turf has become. I can't see my soil even when I pull the grass apart.

But g-man also makes a great point about drought tolerance. You really need to stay on top of everything and manage the moisture. I'm in the yard every night after my kids are I'm bed checking on things. But even then, drought and heat stress can still take over.


----------



## bencrabtree27

How was the ortho with the iron treatment? I interested in this too



Harts said:


> Here's an update from the last week:
> 
> 7/10 - Iron foliar app @ 6oz/K
> 
> 7/11 - Headway G app @ 3.5lbs/K over 2,500 sq. ft.
> 
> It's been almost one month to the day since the first cut with the reel. The grass has recovered exceptionally well. It's also a nice dark green thanks to the iron.
> 
> *6/11 - First cut @ 1" on*
> 
> 
> 
> *7/14 - Cut at 13/16" on - It's actually much darker in person*
> 
> 
> 
> Next HOC is going to be 11/16" tonight - working my way down to 0.5" for August, when I'll be aerating and leveling. My first app of PGR is going down next week.
> 
> I should also mention the temps here the last 2 weeks have been mid 80's to low 90's with high humidity mixed in with little to no rain. I know there has been a thread or two in the Cool Season Forum about HOC during the summer months. With the proper practices, sub 1" is 100% attainable. There are a ton of examples out there - G-man, Pete, Snowbob, Connor. The list goes on.


----------



## Harts

bencrabtree27 said:


> How was the ortho with the iron treatment? I interested in this too


I ended up using my backpack sprayer for the iron since it is a foliar app. The ortho is better for soil applied products like humic and kelp.

Going forward I'm going to combine iron + pgr + urea into one app with the backpack sprayer.


----------



## Pete1313

Harts said:


> Going forward I'm going to combine iron + pgr + urea into one app with the backpack sprayer.


I think you are going to like the results! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harts

@Pete1313 what rate for the urea do you recommend? From what I have read so far, it seems as though a larger volume carrier is suggested. If this is true, does the extra water affect the efficacy of the PGR and Iron? For reference, I'll be using the Aneuw PGR


----------



## Pete1313

What carrier volume do you normally spray at? If you are doing low rates of N and it's target is to be a foliar app, then lower carrier volumes are preferred. I talked about foliar N and urea in my journal here. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8014&start=100#p163189 If you go down a few posts from there, I linked to a podcast and webinar. Both are good, but in the first one I believe Dr. Bruce Branham talked about carrier volumes.

For me, I have gone up to .2 lbs/M of N in a .9 gal/M carrier volume combined with T-Nex and iron with great results. Leaving it on the leaf as long as possible and not washing it into the soil unless the air temps go above 85°F. I'm not sure if foliar urea has any high temp restriction, but when combining with iron the 85°F recommendation comes into play.

My last app was on 7/10 and was T-nex(.211 oz/M), urea(.125 lb/M of N), iron(.05 lb/M of Fe). I let it sit on the leaf and did not start irrigating again until the night if 7/13.

I have no experience with Aneuw, but have heard good things about it. One suggestion on using it and also foliar urea is start at the low end of the rates, get a feel for the growth regulation as well as the response from the urea and then tweak it and adjust up or down based on what you see. I like low rates of T-nex and then adjust the N based on how it is growing, but have a different grass in a different climate.


----------



## Harts

@Pete1313 I'm normally 1 gallon/m. The plan is to start with low doses of N to get the feel for the mix. I'm late to the game with the PGR this year, partly because I didn't get my reel until June and because I've been battling a minor, self induced fungal issue.

I've also read good things about Aneuw. The main draw was the cost. It's a small bag but the rates are very low and I figure it will carry me through the remainder if this season and all of next year.

I've read your journal but will take a look at the podcast and webinar tonight.

Thanks for the great info :thumbup:


----------



## Harts

7/16 I dropped the HOC to 0.6125" (11/16"). The colour took a bit of a hit but has since bounced back slightly - I'll provide updated pics tonight. Here is the post-mow on Tuesday:







Last night I washed and greased the GM1000. Spent a good hour and half getting into some of the tighter spots and getting rid of excess grease build up. I gave it a quick clean back in June when I first got it, but I spent more time on the details last night:



The heat and humidity hasn't let up and is sticking around through the weekend. Current RH is 83%. Relief comes next week.


----------



## Sinclair

Colour and density have really improved in the last few weeks!


----------



## Harts

I'm happy with how the colour has rebounded. Although the iron helped with that.

I'm blown away by the density and how much it's improved in just one month.


----------



## Harts

Need advice: I dropped a curative rate of 3.5/lb per K of Headway G on 7/11. I walked the lawn this morning and noticed some pythium. Am I safe to assume the app made last week will help me with this new development of PB? Is there any other action I can/should take?

Also, how long should I wait after the fungicide app before applying PGR?


----------



## Harts

I was just about to mix up my batch of PGR + iron + urea.....and it starts raining. So much for the weather app.


----------



## MMoore

I downloaded the ios weather underground app.

less hysterics. more weather.
you can set custom alerts and set smart forecasts that will basically tell you if its ok to do a certain activity..... which im sure you could set one to "spray" and choose your level of risk.

I put my PGR down sunday. It was hot out so im hoping it will be fine. Didn't use any iron or urea this time.... I don't have any Fe right now though to add...


----------



## Harts

Thanks @MMoore I'll check that out. What rate for the PGR did you use, 0.18oz/k?


----------



## MMoore

yeah, 0.2oz/k.

I don't want to pretend I can see any changes yet... but the lawn was glowing green this morning. the cooler temps yesterday and some watering are likely the main factors.
The dew on the leaves was pretty heavy this morning.

In my rush to get it down I couldn't remember if I needed a NIS or not... so I didn't use it for maximum efficacy.


----------



## Harts

Well the label doesn't mention NIS, but I was wondering if it would help. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt.

Did you water it in yesterday or did rain do that for you? I wasn't planning on irrigating the following morning because our temps have changed drastically this week. It's prime week to get stuff done before the heat comes back.

And if it was glowing green....maybe get a radiation suit???!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MMoore

it does mention NIS! it says it increases efficacy.

I didn't need to water it in because I didn't use urea or FAS. I didn't see anywhere that said it needed to be watered in, just make sure you have sufficient carrier. I did 1L for my 1500ft area since that's about what my pace and pump do and is within the parameters of the product.

Did you open yours yet? very strange smell... my resealable bag tore below the zipper... maybe use a knife to open the top lol.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Harts said:


> Need advice: I dropped a curative rate of 3.5/lb per K of Headway G on 7/11. I walked the lawn this morning and noticed some pythium. Am I safe to assume the app made last week will help me with this new development of PB?


Headway G contains propiconazole and azoxystrobin as active ingredients.

Referring to my favorite fungicide effectiveness table: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4042&start=80#p104707 from the University of Georgia Cooperative Extension's Guide to Turfgrass Fungicides, I see that propiconazole gets a "not applicable" for pythium blight and that azoxystrobin gets what amounts to a "C" rating (good control when pressure is moderate) - meaning that azoxystrobin is only so-so against pythium blight.

For something that is really effective against pythium blight, take a look at the table and find the fungicides which give "excellent control" (a black box) for pythium. Then pray that one of the products is actually available in Canada.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore apparently I can't read. I have opened it. It certainly has a distinct smell.

@ken-n-nancy thanks for the info. I most certainly will have to source it south of the border. We do not have access to anything in Canada that would be effective. According to the Headway label, it states to use "preventatively for PB. In my case, it went down about a week prior to any symptoms of PB showing up.

I will continue to monitor. It would take 2-3 weeks for any new fungicide to get to me anyways. By that time, conditions for PB will start to diminish.


----------



## Harts

PGR + Iron + urea went down tonight. Rates were:

0.18oz/K Aneuw PGR
4oz /K Iron
0.125lb N/K Urea
1 gallon /K

2k sf sprayed.

I'm usually dead on 1 gallon per K but tonight it went a lot faster than normal. I really had to up my pace.


----------



## Harts

Cut last night at 11/16". I am impressed with the growth suppression of the PGR. I don't have a big backyard, but my grass catcher is usually full when I'm done. Sometimes I have to empty it then fill it up half way again - depending on how tall the grass is. Last night I double cut and only filled the catcher up half way. I last cut on Wednesday; 5 days between cuts.

I am noticing a few small weeds pop up. My fence line looks horrible thanks to my neighbour doing absolutely nothing to control her weed patch. Waiting for the temps to drop at night so I can spray.

This is after my first pass:



The next two are after my second pass:





I also pulled a few cores - one in the backyard where I have spent the majority of my time this year; and one from my front reno strip (done last Fall). I have mostly neglected this part and it is showing. Very dry, stressed and compacted.

Here is a side by side comparison. The left is my front reno strip; the right is my backyard. I could only get the soil sample probe in 3" in the front. The backyard is a much different story. I could get done 9" with little effort.

The left is 3"; the right is 6"



You can see the bottom is quite dry and crumbles easily in my hand:



This core is moist 6" down (even 9" down). Has a much different texture to it. It more pliable, like play-do.



Here you can see a few roots poke out the bottom.


----------



## Grasshopper

What soil probe are you using ?


----------



## Harts

This one from MIK Rittenhouse. The 8" version.


----------



## Grasshopper

I saw that one on Amazon.. looks like it pulls out great samples... I'm starting to have way too many things on my "to buy" list...


----------



## MMoore

I was wondering how well a piece of tube would pull a core.

I have a few feet of 1"x0.065" tube sitting around.


----------



## Harts

The thing with these is they have a sharp-ish edge that make it easy to penetrate the soil. They also have an open side - makes it easy to pull the sample out.

@MMoore you want to cut the tube on an angle to make it sharp and then cut out a section on the side so you can slide the sample out.


----------



## MMoore

Not a big deal. I have a milling machine and lots of metalworking tools.


----------



## Harts

Day 10 of my PGR app. I haven't cut since Monday. Vertical growth has been minimal. So far I am impressed with the Aneuw PGR.

I have had so much free time this week to work on cleaning out my garden. I had let the weeds get out of control this summer. Also trimmed my box wood and fertilized.

My front reno strip from last fall took a huge hit this summer. Disease and stress came hard and I didn't really stay on top of it. Time to turn the focus on the front and clean it up.


----------



## Sinclair

Hurry up and get your FAS. Can't wait to see that with PGR on the back yard!


----------



## Harts

Soon!


----------



## Harts

Cut last night. Still at 0.68". Couple of morning after pics


----------



## MMoore

Yeah my suppression with pgr has been fantastic. I only cut it now to make the tips even for it to look more uniform after a week. It's great.

My colour at 3" or so is pretty great too. I feel like the leaf width is improved which I would relate to better water retention.

I have fas stuff in my cart on amazon. Will get it with the next order. Are you guys putting any extra N in your fas +pgr app?
Fas + pgr+ urea?


----------



## Harts

@MMoore I include 0.12lbN from Urea with my apps. I'm switching from liquid iron to FAS soon.

The PGR is unreal. Definitely a must have.


----------



## MMoore

Absolutely. I will take a measurement of my mower and the grass tomorrow. I cut it I think Wednesday of last week. I bet it's only 0.25" taller than the cut height at ~3".

No urea once you switch to FAS?


----------



## Harts

Yep the Urea with be part of the spray app.

I find the liquid iron takes 4-5 days to be noticeable - hence the reason to switch to FAS.


----------



## Harts

FAS was delivered today. I'm hoping to pick up an aerator and get that done tonight. Supposed to rain tomorrow, which really throws a wrench in my plans while my wife and kids are gone until Friday night.


----------



## Baretta

@Harts looking to buy the 8" probe myself. Are 8" plugs possible to pull?


----------



## Harts

In my backyard, where I've done most of the work this season, I could easily get 12" plugs or more if I had a longer probe. My front yard is heavily compacted and I was only able to get 3-4".

It's all about the soil. The probe will easily go 8" as long as you don't have any compaction (or hit a rock).


----------



## Harts

I cut the backyard at 5/8" last night, then aerated the front and back.

I'm going to over seed the front this weekend and I've already starting pushing nitrogen on my front reno strip to help get it back to health.

FAS came in yesterday, so that will go down this weekend along with my pre-e in the back.

Cut before aeration:





Front Aeration:



Reno strip aeration:



Back aeration:



Shoveled the cores into the centre, cleaned up then ran over the lawn quickly with my rotary to pick any leftover debris.


----------



## MMoore

you going to be adding soil or sand to the perforated lawn?


----------



## MMoore

did you get a soil test this year? I still haven't done that lol.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore I'm going to level a few low spots with sand. I also have a few dips where trees used to be planted and the soil has settled. I'm going to lift those areas up and drop more soil.

I have never done a soil test. I might do one next year. But I am also satisfied with where my lawn is at without knowing any deficiencies the soil may have. I also don't plan on being in this house too much longer.


----------



## MMoore

nice. yeah I just moved in last spring and haven't done a soil test yet.... we will be here for a while though so I wouldn't mind getting one done. I did add a whole lot of soil to the rear and really disturbed the rear yard (filled 2-4' in spots) so I would definitely need two tests (for the front and for the rear).

I think it would be of value to understand what I have for a basic nutrient deficiency and what the structure of my soil is (basic clay/silt/sand that I learned to do in college but have no interest in doing in some jar at home)


----------



## Harts

8/9 Cut at 5/8"

8/10 FAS + Urea went down. This is my first app with the FAS so we'll see what kind of colour I get in a few days.

8/11 Cut at 5/8". According to my GDD tracker, I'm over 400 - another PGR app should have gone down between 280-350 (this would have given me 2 weeks before the next app). However, I still have great suppression. This Wednesday will be 3 weeks since the app went down.

I didn't really need to cut last night - I was only taking off maybe 1/16", but I really wanted to. I am letting the lawn grow due to sand leveling (hopefully this week). But this is also a good test to see how many weeks of suppression I can get, based on current weather.

*Pics from 8/9*





*8/11*


----------



## ericgautier

Looks really good!


----------



## Harts

Thanks @ericgautier. Looking forward to getting my sand down this week and the Fall blitz.


----------



## mribbens

Looking great!!!


----------



## Harts

@mribbens thanks!


----------



## g-man

@Harts maybe you need to reduce you pgr rate if you are getting too much suppression. This way you maintain the gdd window. Aneuw is new kid in the block, so it might not have a strong rebound.


----------



## Harts

@g-man I've been thinking about this for my next app. This was my first and it was at the low end as per the label at 0.18oz.


----------



## g-man

With pgr, the label is just a guide in my opinion. If you are getting too much supression, then go lower. If not enough then go up.


----------



## MMoore

Will reiterate what I have seen.

Using 300gdd and 0.2oz/k aneuw I'm getting full suppression well into 300gdd on 2.5-3" kbg. Colour and density is much better than it was and immeasurably better than the nicer lawns in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore based on the greenkeeper app, as of today I'm at 475 GDD. Today is 3 weeks since the app went down. There has been moderate growth thr last few days - but we have also had milder weather this week.

According to the app, I should have reapplied on 8/6.

There are a few things at play here:

* aside from the PGR, the grass would have also been affected by summer dormancy

* I'm at a significantly lower HOC than you at 5/8", which makes me assume that I can get away with the lower rate, whereas you might need a slightly higher rate

* Aneuw is a relatively new product and to my knowledge nobody else on this forum has used it

If nothing else, this is an interesting test of the same product on two different heights of cut in the same climate.


----------



## Canuck Mike

Looks great Harts, I leveled my front lawn with sand and soil for the first time last August and it makes a huge difference. I think you'll enjoy mowing even more. 
I tried dragging a 3'×6' section of lattice with rope tied to the front corners to spread out the sand but it was too light. I ended up dragging my dirtbike hitch carrier with rope on each end, worked great. I think a step lader could be used the same way. Something on top of the lader could add weight if needed.


----------



## Harts

Did a small leveling job in the backyard last night. It wasn't a big area, so I didn't need a drag - athough it would have been overkill; it would have helped a lot. Here is what I used:

* 320lbs brick sand - for anybody in the GTA, Peel Landscape in Georgetown carries this stuff in 40lb bags and also offers it as bulk material

* Landscape rake

* Push broom


----------



## Harts

Not much going on since I put sand down last week. Grass is growing and greening up. Used the rotary last night. HOC is 1.125"



So tonight I decided to lift up a low spot. I dug a circle and peeled the lawn back, threw down some soil and tamped it. Didn't quite go as planned. When I laid the grass back down, it was bigger than the circle I dug out. So I had to cut some of the grass back to fit nicely up against the edges.







It's marginally more level than it was. Oh well. Trial and error.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Wow, the sand really disappeared fast.


----------



## Harts

@SNOWBOB11 I timed with the grass coming out of suppression from the PGR and dropped 0.5lb N on the weekend. Plus the rain we got Saturday helped.


----------



## Pete1313

Agreed, that was some quick recovery from the sand! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harts

8/21 got my pre-em down.

Grass is actively growing with the cooler temps. I'm going to mow one last time with the rotary before going back to the reel.

Here is a shot from last night.



This is the spot I raised. I'll post weekly pics to show progress of the recovery.


----------



## Sinclair

The old hand-in the photo-trick. 

Colour looks great!


----------



## mribbens

Great color!


----------



## MMoore

that FAS is really kicking it up a notch. damn.


----------



## MMoore

are you putting the aneuw back on it again any time soon or letting it grow?


----------



## Harts

@Sinclair yea some guy taught me that one :lol:

@MMoore PGR will go down next week. I was letting it grow out when the sand went down then I used a little top soil to level a small area the other day. I'm going to cut once more with the rotary then take it back down to 7/8" then put down PGR + FAS. My plan right now is Monday night but it's hard to get a lot done at night with it getting dark at 8:30!


----------



## Harts

PGR + FAS tonight. Rotary mow tomorrow. Reel mow on Monday. Cant wait to get it back down.

The plan right now is to scalp and over seed the front on Saturday.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore I lied. I had to put the PGR down tonight. Couldn't stand how fast the backyard is growing.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Harts Do you notice a rebound with excessive top growth when the aneuw wears off? With t-nex you get a rebound effect. I notice it's around that 3 week mark. Is it about the same with aneuw?


----------



## Harts

@SNOWBOB11 there has definitely been significant growth this week but I can't confidently say it's 100% due to rebound. Cooler temps along with the start of my N blitz have certainly contributed.

I used the low end of the label rate (0.18oz/M) and according to greenskeeper, I should have been set for another app after 2 weeks. 2 weeks went by and the GDD was around 280 (label states 280 to 350 as the range to reapply) but I still had significant suppression. Yesterday marked 4 weeks.

I would say somewhere around the 3 and a half week mark is when I noticed some rebounding but by no mean excessive. But by then, the GDD was well over 400 and outside of the range given on the label.

Tonight I cut the rate by a third and applied it at 0.12oz/M, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Interesting. It might be your starting off on the lower side but it's also possible aneuw doesn't have as significant a rebound as t-nex.


----------



## MMoore

Yeah it's pretty awesome stuff. With me putting down urea my lawn is only growing as fast as my neighbour who hasn't done anything.

They are coming out of summer dormancy and growing fast but I've put about 3lbs N/k this year vs their none.


----------



## Harts

@SNOWBOB11 next year will be a better test when I have a full season of data. This is just my second app. Once I have the rate dialed in, we'll have a better idea what the effects are.

But so far I am loving it. Relatively inexpensive compared to the t-nex and with the low rates, the 1.5lb bag will last me a couple of seasons.

It also mixes well and plays nicely with the FAS + Urea.


----------



## Harts

8/23 last cut with the rotary at 1.125". Also sprayed Kelp4less Extreme Blend.



8/24 took the front yard down to 5/8". I had some vol damage that I left alone all summer. Also found this lining the damage. 8 found it odd that it wasn't anywhere else in the lawn other than where the damage occurred.







Looks like k31 to me. I have made the decision to stay away from round up. 1) this isn't my forever home so I'm not going to waste time and money on a reno and 2) it just isn't worth the risk for me.

With that said, I dig up the worst of it and filled it with soil then seeded with PRG.





8/25 Got the toro out and cut the backyard at 7/8". I'm going to leave it at this height for the rest of the season. Without question the best it's looked all year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Wow. The backyard has come along great. The color is so much darker than it was earlier in the year. That 7/8"-1.125" HOC range looks the best for cool season grass IMO. Low but still full.


----------



## Grasshopper

Looking great especially that colour!
Can't wait to try FAS also.


----------



## MMoore

dang ya that's green.

that's 2oz FS and 1.7oz AS ratios?

I wonder if there is diminishing returns on these things if you took it down to 1oz/0.85oz ratios since we are spraying every few weeks anyways with PGR.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore yes it is. Really happy with the results. Much better than when I using the chelated liquid iron earlier this year.


----------



## cabbd

Hi Harts.

What pre-em rate did you go with...specifically how many months coverage?
I'm assuming you used Prodiamine and if so, I'm wondering how us Northerners handle the fall apps of the pre-em.

ty


----------



## Harts

@cabbd I use granular dimension (AI is dithiopyr) made by Andersons. I bought it from Seed World USA. The rate is 4lbs/M. This app will get me through the rest of the season. I do 2 split apps in the Spring - Early May and late June. This takes cares of summer weeds.

I can count on one hand the number of weeds I had in the backyard this year. I literally only had one dandelion pop up.

Pre emergent and PGR have been game changers for me this year.

FYI there was a house I was looking at just south of Erin earlier this year. But I couldn't convince my wife to live with a well and septic! I'm in the far northwest of Mississauga and I'd love to get a little further north or west - Campbellville or Erin areas.


----------



## MMoore

Harts said:


> But I couldn't convince my wife to live with a well and septic!


I don't understand the hesitations of this.

I grew up on both and there was never a problem. with an existing house you will know what the water is like ahead of time anyways.


----------



## mribbens

Harts said:


> @MMoore yes it is. Really happy with the results. Much better than when I using the chelated liquid iron earlier this year.


What would be the main pros vs Chelated Iron for your FAS apps? I still have another season left on Ferromac 15-0-0 liquid iron, but always looking for cheaper and easier products.

Lawn looks super dark, great, great color!


----------



## Harts

@MMoore I have no idea! I think she believes the septic is going to over flow and we'll have crap floating in our yard! She'll do it with the right house. We both have agreed we'd rather pay $1 Mil + for a house outside of the city with more room than a house situated on a postage stamp with no yard and neighbours right on top of us.

@mribbens Thanks so much. I can't speak intelligently to your question. I can only speak from my experience. I was using the Southern AG Chelated Iron. I tried a couple of different rates and didn't get as dark of a green. Maybe a higher rate would have worked. But I also found it very messy to work with. The FAS is simple to use and much cleaner to work with.


----------



## cabbd

Harts said:


> @cabbd I use granular dimension (AI is dithiopyr) made by Andersons. I bought it from Seed World USA. The rate is 4lbs/M. This app will get me through the rest of the season. I do 2 split apps in the Spring - Early May and late June. This takes cares of summer weeds.
> 
> I can count on one hand the number of weeds I had in the backyard this year. I literally only had one dandelion pop up.
> 
> Pre emergent and PGR have been game changers for me this year.
> 
> FYI there was a house I was looking at just south of Erin earlier this year. But I couldn't convince my wife to live with a well and septic! I'm in the far northwest of Mississauga and I'd love to get a little further north or west - Campbellville or Erin areas.


Thanks for the info. I've got the Prodiamine that I need to get down now for my fall app. I will probably go with a 6 month rate and see how it goes. Will do another in the spring and continue to do the split apps (2/year).

We love it up here. Was at Winston and Eglinton before making the move to a larger property, quiet street and just a whole lot more peaceful.

I'm on city water (from 2 drilled wells on the limestone ridge in the area) and it's expensive but fine. We are on septic but dont have any issues. We're a lot more diligent about what we put down the drains...usually this just means being mindful of food wastes.

I think you would be super happy with a move outside of busy Mississauga. I work in Toronto and wife in Mississauga. The commute is fine. Same as before (not expected).


----------



## Sinclair

cabbd said:


> I work in Toronto and wife in Mississauga.


I've never seen marriage in the form of a verb like this! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harts

We're at Ninth Line just north of Eglinton. I loved the area before they started building the new community centre pretty much right across the street. She'll come around when we find the right house. We're not actively looking; but I do take a peak at what's available from time to time.

I'm not familiar with prodiamine and the rates. The label on dimension doesn't specify rates for a specific number of months. It just gives a range depending on grass type, weeds controlled etc.


----------



## Sfurunner13

Wow! Thank looks amazing! I Was going to nominate you for LOTM but someone beat me to it! I hope my lawn looks that good one day!


----------



## Harts

@Sfurunner13 thank you so much! I really appreciate the compliment.

Keep working at it. It's a lot of hard work but so rewarding.


----------



## social port

@Harts , I just wanted to say congratulations on the LOTM nomination. Your lawn is looking excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Harts

@social port I appreciate that! Thank you. It's an absolute honor with all of the great work done by so many people here.


----------



## Chris LI

You're doing things right and setting the bar high. I will be going through your journal to see if I can learn something. Congrats on the LOTM nomination. I love the dark blue/green color!


----------



## Harts

@Chris LI that's very kind of you. Thanks for that!

If there's anything I can do to help, please let me know.

The FAS lives up to its billing!

FYI I've been to Long Island more time ls than I can count. Mostly for baseball - Yaphank at Baseball Heaven and StonyBrook U. My franchise head office is also in Farmingdale. I was there 10 years ago for 2 weeks of training.


----------



## W8INLINE

I've been on a well / sceptic for the last 5 years and I had the same thoughts as your wife in the begining. No issues...I would do it again. No monthly bills is a plus too. I would tell you to come by and check a couple of homes for sale in my area, but commute to mississauga would be no fun.


----------



## Chris LI

The world is smaller than we realize. My wife has a cousin from the GTA (grew up in Brampton; now lives within the city limits), and we travel up there periodically. She goes up for a convention every September, and will be doing so again this year.

Your LOTM nomination photo is a fantastic advertisement for FAS. I might just need to get some.


----------



## Harts

Finally was able to cut tonight. First cut since Monday. Busy week with my wife away for work and some night time commitments.

It got too dark so I'll post pics in the morning.

I dropped the rate of my last pgr app 8 days ago from 0.18 to 0.12oz. I think this might be too low. I had some pretty crazy growth this week - grass was up to about 1.75" - so I'm going to cut again tomorrow to get the stragglers that were missed tonight.

Overall the backyard is in great shape. Colour is still dark and the turf is dense.

@Chris LI in highly recommended it. It's so easy to throw money at every product out there to make out lawn look great. But FAS and PGR are at the top of my list of recommendations. Next time you're up this way, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Baretta

GL, stunning colour. If that were my lawn I'd be sitting back starring at it all day. :thumbup:


----------



## Harts

Tried triple/single last night.


----------



## Chris LI

Thanks! Will do.


----------



## Harts

Cut in the opposite direction this morning.


----------



## Mark B

You are having way too much fun with your lawn! Top notch :gum: :nod:


----------



## Harts

@TheWhiteWizard thanks man. It is fun when it looks the way it does. Getting it through summer is the challenge.


----------



## Harts

0.5lb N on the backyard and Blvd last night. That's 3 weeks at that rate. I was curious to see how the grass would respond. I couldn't be happier. I'm going to drop to 0.25lb N weekly going forward.

This afternoon I sprayed 6 tsp of extreme blend on the backyard. We got a small amount of rain as I was doing it. Not enough to register anything in my rain gauge.

I'll post some pictures tomorrow of my front over seed. It's really a tale of two lawns. I have spent 90% of my time in the backyard this season, and it shows. Part of the reason is because of the reel mower. I really had too much fun with it and my front yard has paid the price.

Next year will be about a better balance.

I also spent about 5 hours so far this weekend cleaning up my garden - digging up bushes that weren't doing well, pulling weeds etc. Looks significantly better.


----------



## j4c11

@Harts

That is a fantastic looking lawn, congrats!


----------



## Babameca

@Harts I see you have a Toro 1000 (1600?). How close can you go to the fence and around the house and how do you manage those areas where the reel can't reach. And last, on the picture what is HOC. I keep on admiring that...you were so close to win this month! To me you simply did .


----------



## Harts

j4c11 said:


> @Harts
> 
> That is a fantastic looking lawn, congrats!


Thanks! I appreciate the kinds words.

@Babameca it's a 1000. You bring up an excellent point and the biggest drawback to a reel mower. I have about a 5" swath of grass that doesn't get cut because of the wheel axels (they do come off but then you can't use the transport wheels).

This year I used my trimmer along the fence. Looked like crap. I'm going to looking into the power rotary scissors this off season along with a new trimmer.

The hoc in that picture is 7/8" (0.875"). That's my sweet spot. Grass stays green, is ridiculously dense and very soft on the feet.

And thank you again for the compliment. Chad was a deserving winner. His lawn looks incredible.


----------



## Harts

Cut from last night. Kids were playing outside after school and messed up my stripes!


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Awesome! I may be jumping on a Jacobsen GK 26 inch finally and very soon. Old but service is gold. Free pick up at home, sharpening, adjustment and returned next spring. I can't stand your pictures anymore :lol: BTW somebody just scored against you on the last picture (makes me feel a bit better).


----------



## Chris LI

I really like the lens/function selection in the first photo. Fish eye? Beautiful! Keep up the good work and keep posting photos. We'll need some to look at during the [email protected]#$%^. I can't say that dirty word. Lol

BTW. There was a thread on the power rotary scissors and @Ware had a video on them. If I ever go Reel Low, they will be on my 'to buy' list. Thanks for sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## Harts

@Chris LI it's just the panoramic function on my iPhone. I love those shots.

I've seen the video and have found a somewhat local place that sells them. Not cheap especially since I'll need a new trimmer as well, but it's going to offer a much better cut along my fence line and be easier to keep it trimmed short.

Next weeks pics should look good. I'm due for another app of PGR + FAS tonight.


----------



## mribbens

Great color, beautiful landscaping, having the kids play on the grass is why we do what we do. I am also due for another Groom PGR and Liquid Iron app, with cooler temps we are having near Chicago, thickness and color and getting dark.


----------



## Harts

Early morning cut at 7/8". PGR + FAS will go down tonight.


----------



## Harts

The shorter days are making it harder to get work done at night. I had to finish my spray app in the dark. Didn't get to the Urea on my front.

PGR + FAS + Urea went down using 1 gallon of water. I bumped the Urea up to 0.25lb N. This is my first time spraying that high of a rate. It should be okay with the cooler temps.

I figure I have two more pgr apps left this season.


----------



## MMoore

are you spraying into winter with the PGR or are you going to let it rebound a bit?

its crazy how much longer the pgr lasts in the cooler weather.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore at the moment the GK App shows suppression until 9/28 - that would give me 20 days of suppression with this most recent app. If that holds true, then probably one more app at the end of the month. I'm hoping to time it so that it is just starting to come out of suppression before top growth normally stops due to the colder weather.

But, like anything else, it's weather dependent.

I imagine the PGR does last longer with cooler temps. But remember I dropped the rate to 0.12oz/M with my app 2 weeks ago. I can't say if the reduced time under suppression had more to do with weather, the lower rate applied or a combination of the two.

Last night I went back to 0.18oz/M.


----------



## mribbens

We are nearly at the same times with the GDD. My app on Saturday, .6oz/M, puts me until 9/24, and I will do one more app after that, probably around Oct 14th or so. That last app will be half rate or less, .2oz/M?? The extended forecast puts me above normal temps through the end of the month, so that will affect my GDD. I may continue to adjust, as life is going to prevent me from cutting every 4 days these next 2 weeks, I am hoping the suppression stays strong!


----------



## Two9tene

Harts said:


> Early morning cut at 7/8". PGR + FAS will go down tonight.


I have to let you know that I am super jealous of them double wide stripes! Man that lawn is top notch! You can count on me nominating you this month for LOTM!!!!!


----------



## Harts

@Two9tene stop creating those diamonds every week and get on the double wides!

Thanks man. Nice to have a warm season guy on my side!!!


----------



## Two9tene

Harts said:


> @Two9tene stop creating those diamonds every week and get on the double wides!
> 
> Thanks man. Nice to have a warm season guy on my side!!!


 Lmao I've tried and failed miserably on the double wides! I'll give it another shot after my N blitz for Halloween!


----------



## rob13psu

Looking awesome. Really nice job.


----------



## Harts

@rob13psu thanks brother!


----------



## Babameca

@Harts can you share the 'local' source for the groomer. The only place I found so far is R&R. It will be 500CAN delivered with customs, taxes etc... I was hoping to have a better deal... Maybe even in Quebec :lol:
I have few tools from the multi system for Ego. I have seen it fits. I just need to buy the cheapest attachment.


----------



## Harts

Mk rittenhouse has a location in St. Catherine's, ON. Its $585.

https://mkrittenhouse.com/ca/catalog/product/view/id/51090/s/power-rotary-scissors-trimmer-and-brush-cutter-attachment/


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Mk rittenhouse has a location in St. Catherine's, ON. Its $585.
> 
> https://mkrittenhouse.com/ca/catalog/product/view/id/51090/s/power-rotary-scissors-trimmer-and-brush-cutter-attachment/


Close to what R&R would cost, except if the border agent is nice. I went with zero customs last time I picked up my battery backpack sptayer from Vermont...


----------



## Harts

Sorry it's been so long between posts. Life has been hectic and I just cut today for the first time in 9 days. I had to take an hour off work this morning to do it. I don't get a chance to get outside until about 7:45pm and it's too dark at that point to cut. Maybe lights for the greens master are needed????

Terrible time of day to take a pic, but here it is. From 2.5" down to 7/8" - I had to double cut.


----------



## MMoore

do the greens mowers have an alternator/generator to run a light or charge a battery?

a quick solution would be a bicycle handlebar light. some of those are quite powerful and you can easily remove it to charge it up.


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Mk rittenhouse has a location in St. Catherine's, ON. Its $585.
> 
> https://mkrittenhouse.com/ca/catalog/product/view/id/51090/s/power-rotary-scissors-trimmer-and-brush-cutter-attachment/


The place I bought my reel mower is distributing R&R. I asked the owner if he knows the tool. He was not, but interested to import it, so will see what is he going to quote me on it.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore I know you can buy lights from Toro. It obviously connects somehow.

I'll look into your suggestion.


----------



## Chris LI

MMoore said:


> do the greens mowers have an alternator/generator to run a light or charge a battery?
> 
> a quick solution would be a bicycle handlebar light. some of those are quite powerful and you can easily remove it to charge it up.


^+1
I stole (borrowed) my son's last fall for leaf mulching after work a couple of times a week. Cycle Torch is the name-USB charging. Available on Amazon.


----------



## Harts

Thanks @Chris LI. I'll check it out.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts If I am to buy a flashlight this is where I go:
http://www.thrunite.com/flashlights/
http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-th30-super-bright-rechargeable-headlamp/
Look no further. They also sell on Amazon.ca
One of those throws 1 mile... not that this is what you need...


----------



## Babameca

Damm I just actually bought one 
https://www.amazon.ca/ThruNite-Rechargeable-Headlamp-3100mAh-Included/dp/B07FVCRBMR/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=ThruNite+TH30&qid=1569030854&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyMk1TMDJJMzRIUkdOJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMTE5OTE4MjA5TDdRMVczOVpUJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAxNjYyNDczOFRQWTE2MzIxMDM5JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Chris LI

Chris LI said:


> Your LOTM nomination photo is a fantastic advertisement for FAS. I might just need to get some.


I just did! Thanks for the impetus! I made a trip to one of my suppliers today and picked up some AS, or AMS (a rose is but a rose, lol).

Thank you for the kind responses in your posts. I will be going over the FAS handbook, so to speak, to do my homework.


----------



## Harts

@Chris LI keep it simple. 221

2oz FS
2oz AS
1 gallon water

Rate per M


----------



## Chris LI

Harts said:


> @Chris Li keep it simple. 221
> 
> 2oz FS
> 2oz AS
> 1 gallon water
> 
> Rate per M


Thank you! That's the best cheat sheet ever! (In full disclosure, I never used one in school.)


----------



## Harts

First night time now. We'll see how straight my lines are in the morning.



My 2 year and his first cut earlier today


----------



## Harts

No real update today except to say that as much as I love this time of year for the lawn, it has become impossible for me to work outside after my kids go to bed - usually around 7:45. It's almost black by 8pm. I have been delayed with my FAS and urea apps (about 2 weeks behind on urea). Adding the light to the greensmaster means I can cut at night, but any other work will have to be done during the day - good thing I work for myself!

The only downside to spraying during the day - especially FAS - is the smell. My kids usually want to play in the backyard after school and I'd prefer to not have them rolling around in the grass and smell like iron!


----------



## Pete1313

I hear ya on fall being tough to get things done. It's tough for me also. October is especially tough for me as it means I can only get outside work done on weekends.


----------



## MMoore

if you put the FAS down first thing in the AM, would it not be dry by the evening?

I don't find it smells much, but I do a lot of metalworking and that's a normal smell for me LOL.


----------



## Harts

I went home and put it down about 2 hours ago. Yes, it will be dry by the time they get home, but the smell on the grass blade lingers. I'm not worried about them getting soaked in it. But if you touch the grass with your hand, it smells.

I had a shower after and it's all I can smell sitting at my desk right now!


----------



## Two9tene

Harts said:


> I went home and put it down about 2 hours ago. Yes, it will be dry by the time they get home, but the smell on the grass blade lingers. I'm not worried about them getting soaked in it. But if you touch the grass with your hand, it smells.
> 
> I had a shower after and it's all I can smell sitting at my desk right now!


This is dedication my fellow TLF Nutz!!! Heading home in the middle of the workday to apply some FAS!!! Hells Yeah!!!


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Mk rittenhouse has a location in St. Catherine's, ON. Its $585.
> 
> https://mkrittenhouse.com/ca/catalog/product/view/id/51090/s/power-rotary-scissors-trimmer-and-brush-cutter-attachment/


OJcompagnie,com quoted me at 466CAN. I counter offered 400. Will let you know. You may only have to pay GST in ON. It is QC based (1h drive from home)


----------



## Harts

@Two9tene thanks brother! FAS and 0.2lbN/M went down this afternoon. Probably going to take an hour on Thursday and give it some double wides. Night cutting is great but not so much for getting the lines perfect.

FYI I've tried diamonds a few times but can't quite get a good camera angle like you can to show em off. I'd love to get a drone just to do an over head shot!


----------



## Harts

Took an hour this morning to cut - I have people coming over Saturday morning for my son's birthday. There is a noticeable difference from the iron app the other day. Bad time of day to take pics - I'll take more when I get home and the sun is in a better position.


----------



## Sinclair

:search: :search: :search:


----------



## SanFranDan

Haha so funny but true! &#129315;


----------



## Two9tene

Sinclair said:


> :search: :search: :search:


Lmao! So my house faces north so only I can enjoy my stripes! Lmao

Count your blessings!


----------



## Trogdor

Sinclair said:


> :search: :search: :search:


Hilarious!

Seriously, lookin' good there Harts! If I ever get some established grass will need to try out FAS.

Happy birthday to your little man!


----------



## Harts

Thanks @Trogdor. Can't wait to see yours grow in.


----------



## Trogdor

Thanks @Harts, till then I've got some reading to do to catch up to the rest of you guys.


----------



## Harts

@Sinclair is this better???


----------



## Babameca

@Harts I see you walking the lawn with a measuring tape...No!!!! You are double, single,single….oh s..t what was next... :lol:
Have a great weekend! Everybody (but TLF) will be blown away by this vue


----------



## Babameca

Sinclair said:


> :search: :search: :search:


This emoticon was specifically created with that purpose...


----------



## Harts

I really needed to cut the front today but that would have meant using the rotary. So instead I cut the back. Still at 0.875". Going to start bringing it down to 5/8 for the winter.


----------



## Harts

A few weeks ago my volt lighting stopped working. I finally got the chance to pin point the issue. Short story is it was one of the bulbs in one of the spot lights. Not sure what happened but thankfully it's an easy fix.

I dug up my connection and narrowed down what section of the garden was causing the issue. That led me to the hub on the left side of the bed. I disconnected all wires from the connector and plugged in the main line. Lights in the rest of the garden turned on without tripping the breaker. So one by one I plugged each light in. Of course it was the last light I checked. I triple checked to make sure that was the light then for some reason decided to pull the bulb and reconnect the wires...and the breaker didn't trip. Checked the voltage and got 11.5, so that confirmed the fixture was fine. Lastly I took a bulb that was working in one of the other fixtures and plugged it in. No issues.

So it was about an hour and half of effort to realize the bulb was the issue.


----------



## Harts

Got my last PGR app of the season down this morning. Straight PGR - no iron or urea. The weather got turned up for today into the mid 80's (it feels like 100 at the moment). Starting tomorrow it's going back down into the 50's-60's for the next 2 weeks. I'm hoping to get a granular app of urea down tonight before the rain comes.

I gave the front yard it's first dose of PGR too.


----------



## mribbens

Harts said:


> Got my last PGR app of the season down this morning. Straight PGR - no iron or urea. The weather got turned up for today into the mid 80's (it feels like 100 at the moment). Starting tomorrow it's going back down into the 50's-60's for the next 2 weeks. I'm hoping to get a granular app of urea down tonight before the rain comes.
> 
> I gave the front yard it's first dose of PGR too.


I will be closely monitoring how your grass does with this PGR app. My GDD takes me out to 10/11, and I am thinking I will let it rebound for the remainder of the mowing season. We have had awful weather near Chicago, wet and humid for 2 weeks, plus 12 inches of rain in September, so I am so ready for dry and sunny weather. If my temps stay in the low 60's I wonder how large the rebound will be? Thoughts?


----------



## Harts

@mribbens our temps have finally dropped and should stay that way. I have hardly had any rain - with the exception of yesterday and today where I've accumulated approx. 0.75".

I don't expect a large rebound after this app considering the temps will be much lower in 2-3 weeks. I should also see my first frost by that time.

If it does rebound, it just gives me an excuse to do some night time mowing! I'm down for some of that, even if I have to wear a jacket and hat!


----------



## Harts

Pics from my night time cut last night using my torch light. Not the greatest quality. I took it from just over an inch down to to 0.7".


----------



## Babameca

Do I see little ups and downs...I have sometimes same effect when I cut. Holding now my hands on the sides of the bar to avoid 'lifting' the front end, but certainly planning to sand top dress next fall...


----------



## Harts

@Babameca yes you do. Partly because I was cutting after dark and was focused more on keeping it straight.

I also find lower heights of cut show more imperfections.


----------



## MMoore

did you guys in TO get frost on sunday morning?


----------



## Harts

@MMoore nope! At least not in Miss.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Not as far east as Port Hope....


----------



## Harts

First mow in about 2 weeks.



Nothing going on these last few weeks. A couple mornings of light frost. Nitrogen, iron and pgr are done for the season.


----------



## Babameca

One last FAS?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks awesome @Harts. The double wides are great.


----------



## Chris LI

Love that blue/green color! The color change on the trees doesn't look too drastic. How long do you think you have until top growth stops?


----------



## Harts

@Babameca I'm done with FAS. I don't really need it and don't have the time. I can only get work done on the weekends now and I have too many other chores to get done!

Thanks @SNOWBOB11!

@Chris LI top growth should continue into November. However small that may be.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts I am a contractor per say, so I understand work/family/hobbies constraints. Luckily, not much should be done for our lawns from now own.


----------



## Buckmaster

That looks awesome


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks really good.. I too noticed a big slow down this week... I love the fall cool season grass....


----------



## MMoore

looking good.

also did what i expect is my last mow on the weekend.


----------



## Harts

Thanks fellas. @MMoore are you getting a lot of frost out your way?


----------



## MMoore

Harts said:


> Thanks fellas. @MMoore are you getting a lot of frost out your way?


no, not really.

been pretty temperate. grass is still growing but quite slowly.
im at 128% on the PGR but im not putting another one down.

i will likely get another mow or two in, one i will probably need to do for the grass... but i will do it a few times to get all of the leaves. Temps are supposed to drop in the near future though.


----------



## Harts

Finally got my last mow in. The weather here has been wet and cool. Sunday was the best opportunity I've had to get my yard in order.

Aside from the worm casting dollar spots all over, everything looks great. Last app of N and iron was 10/1. L


----------



## Chris LI

Color looks great and is holding up, considering your last N app was over a month ago. What are your typical daily high/low temps?


----------



## Harts

@Chris LI thanks. We're mid to high 30s this week with lows below freezing. We might get some snow on Thursday but it will be short lived. The snow won't start sticking around until sometime next month.

We've had a lot of cool, cloudy and wet days so it was 2 weeks between mows waiting for a decent day.

My biggest issue, to be honest, has been stupid worm castings. They are all over the backyard and when I run over them the flatten out. Looks terrible. But, I know my soil is healthy. I get zero worm castings in the front; which didn't get any attention this season. No kelp or humic, far less N and less water.


----------



## JDgreen18

Hey @Harts what stone is that that you used as a border it looks good. Grass does too...


----------



## Harts

Thanks @JDgreen18. I'll take a closer pic tonight. I have no idea what it is. I hired a landscaper a few years ago to do that garden. I love that stone. It looks great against the short grass.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Time to put the weapons down. Enjoy the 'free' worms aeration. Not very different in my yard.


----------



## Chris LI

Sorry to geek out on this, but the gears have been turning in my head since I saw posts from @RCUK and then yours. I know the worm castings are driving you both nuts! I have an idea which might help a little. If you get a dry day (I know this is a challenge for RCUK, in particular), what if you tried a coco/coir door mat as a drag? The ones designed for dragging the infields of ballfields are a little pricey, but you should be able to find a door mat for relatively low cost. Just punch a couple of holes in it and add a rope, and you're good to go! Bonus...you could avoid scrutiny from anyone else in the household for buying more lawn stuff, and add a nice "item" to the entrance or back door of the house. So what, if it gets dragged around the yard, once in awhile. :nod:

If it's too moist, walking around with a backpack blower fluffing up the castings could help dry them out before dragging. I've used one many times to blow heavy, wet leaves from the gutter (curbline) onto the lawn for mulching, and it dries them out significantly.


----------



## Trogdor

Nice tip @Chris LI , my lawn is definitely super aerated by worms so will give it a go too.

Looking good @Harts ! Next year the front too?


----------



## Harts

@Trogdor sorry I didn't get back to your text. My daughter had her tonsils out and it's been hectic!

No go for the front. Just regular maintenance and cutting with the rotary. I don't have enough sf for the GM1000. It's more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## RCUK

@Chris LI @Harts Damn worms, they came back in force even after applying Purity soil conditioner so I applied more.

Not sure the drag mat will work, I may have to wait until next year, start cutting reel low and then the mat could work, currently the grass is 1.5 inch long or more which means the mat will just smear the castings over the longer blades of grass. I will test it out though! Thanks


----------



## Trogdor

Harts said:


> @Trogdor sorry I didn't get back to your text. My daughter had her tonsils out and it's been hectic!


Hope she's doing well! I get how hectic it can get, especially with two little ones.


----------



## Harts

2020 is off to a much earlier start than previous years thanks in part to the warm spell we are in along with working from home during this pandemic.

I opted try out a lawn blanket on my hell strip to see what, if any, difference it would make.



It's clear to see that a micro climate under the blanket. The soil temps were about 10 degrees warmer and results in a quick green up and even significant grass growth.

April 4th was my first cut. After a quick clean up pass with the rotary, I dropped the Toro to 11/16":





I'm still a minimum of 2 weeks out from throwing down a light app of N. I may try and get my pre-em down today as rain is expected tonight. Temps are going back down to the 40s beginning tomorrow and will stay there for at least the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking good. Tell me more about this lawn blanket...


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 I picked it up from HD along with some ground spikes.



It also did a great job protecting the grass from road salt and dirt and debris that always accumulates over the winter.


----------



## g-man

These 1.5oz blankets work.

https://www.greenhousemegastore.com/yard-garden/frost-protection/row-cover-supreme


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 I picked it up from HD along with some ground spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> It also did a great job protecting the grass from road salt and dirt and debris that always accumulates over the winter.


Dang,

That looks awesome. So you installed it in the fall?

What is it called? I am trying to find it on HD and find pricing info/size..


----------



## Harts

Cold Friday morning cut at 5/16". The plan now is to work back up to 3/4" for the rest of the season.

I'm also planning my pre-em app in the next week along with 0.5lb N.


----------



## Pete1313

5/16" or did you mean 9/16"


----------



## g-man

Pete1313 said:


> 5/16" or did you mean 9/16"


See, we should use mm. :lol: :lol: :lol: 14mm?


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5/16" or did you mean 9/16"
> 
> 
> 
> See, we should use mm. :lol: :lol: :lol: 14mm?
Click to expand...

Or 8mm? :lol:


----------



## Harts

@Pete1313 and @g-man Ha. Should have said 5/8". I'm Canadian and I refuse to use mm!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Pete1313 and @g-man Ha. Should have said 5/8". I'm Canadian and I refuse to use mm!


I was going to applaud you for getting down to 5/16" and still have it looking so good.... I am also mowing at 5/8" right now.


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Low Mow junkies.... lol


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Low Mow junkies.... lol


I am just a "mow junkie".. With this cold weather I am going into withdrawal.


----------



## Babameca

Hey @Harts Any new pics with the nice weather we had . It ain't last long....


----------



## Harts

Babameca said:


> Hey @Harts Any new pics with the nice weather we had . It ain't last long....


Nothing new. Weather hasn't been great. Grass is still not fully out of dormancy. I expect that to change this week.

I dropped my pre-em on Saturday along with 1lb N. Rain this week coupled with warmer temps should help the grass get growing and greening up.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Similar here. Losing patience, but luckily 5 days above 60 on the forecast. Looking forward to follow your 2020 journal


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @Harts Any new pics with the nice weather we had . It ain't last long....
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new. Weather hasn't been great. Grass is still not fully out of dormancy. I expect that to change this week.
> 
> I dropped my pre-em on Saturday along with 1lb N. Rain this week coupled with warmer temps should help the grass get growing and greening up.
Click to expand...

Yep... I just dropped 0.6 lb on mine to kick start it. Since I am pushing it low for the first time this year I want to make sure it has the N to push it through the shock stage. Did you put down more spring N last year when you took it down?


----------



## MMoore

When you starting up pgr @harts


----------



## Harts

@MMoore Probably sometime in May when the weather is warmer and the grass is growing consistently.

@Stuofsci02 I didn't get my GM until June. If I recall, I didn't put down any more N around that time until I added it to my PGR apps. The grass naturally bounced back from being shocked. I would have to double check my notes. Unfortunately my daughter is now calling for me to play with her. This parenting thing really sucks! I'll check later and get back to you.


----------



## Harts

Great weekend to get out and do some work. Mowed the front and back at 0.75" (my height for the season). Things are starting to pick up although the weather is so up and down right now. It is still the beginning of May. It will be another couple of weeks before the weather is more consistent.


----------



## Matix99def

Ya for a reasonably good winter, I would have thought we would have had an early start to the year but these temps will not climb.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Great weekend to get out and do some work. Mowed the front and back at 0.75" (my height for the season). Things are starting to pick up although the weather is so up and down right now. It is still the beginning of May. It will be another couple of weeks before the weather is more consistent.


Looking good... Was that pic from Sat? Sun was full sun....


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 yes that was on Saturday. Got the mow in between some pop up rain showers.


----------



## Trogdor

Hey Harts,
Starting to green up well..
Looks like off to a good start!


----------



## Chris LI

It looks like you're coming out of the gate strong. I'm glad the weather/temps are beginning to break for you folks up north.


----------



## Harts

Pics from last Saturday. Temps are on the rise finally here in Ontario. I will likely start my PGR + Iron apps this weekend.

HOC is 3/4"


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking great. My grass started to look like crap Friday after the rain and cold last week. I was quite depressed over the weekend, but it is starting to look better.. hopefully some sun will do us all a little good.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looks good. The field behind you looks like it could use a app of herbicide lol.


----------



## Harts

@SNOWBOB11 that's my test plot!

I usually walk around and spray along my fence line to keep the weeds at bay. They can get pretty nasty and tall if I don't look after it.

In typical City fashion, they mow it once a month if I'm lucky.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @SNOWBOB11 that's my test plot!
> 
> I usually walk around and spray along my fence line to keep the weeds at bay. They can get pretty nasty and tall if I don't look after it.
> 
> In typical City fashion, they mow it once a month if I'm lucky.


The Herbicide ban in Ontario gave the municipalities the out they were looking for on maintenance. Every boulevard, park etc. is full of weeds and grass is crap because they let it grow for a month to 5" and then some summer student on a zero turn cuts it back to 2". It is really too bad...


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 as of this year, Mississauga is no longer collecting grass clippings. I've even heard radio ads asking people to let their grass grow. Something about it being good for insects and bees or something.

I'll just keep cutting under 1", thank you very much.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 as of this year, Mississauga is no longer collecting grass clippings. I've even heard radio ads asking people to let their grass grow. Something about it being good for insects and bees or something.
> 
> I'll just keep cutting under 1", thank you very much.


Damn hippies...


----------



## MMoore

People will do it for the insects and bees and then be pissed off when there are insects and bees. Just wait for it. Mosquitoes are insects.


----------



## Chris LI

You're all correct! :lol: 
I shouldn't laugh, because it's sad, but accurate.

@Harts
You could hop the fence and collect free dandelions to make wine...I'm not kidding.


----------



## Harts

@Chris LI is that what they do on LI? Make dandelion wine? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buddy

@Harts curious based on your lawn size, and using a Toro GM1000, do you find it difficult to maneuver the mower through the lawn being on the smaller side?

I ask because my lawn is similar in size to yours, so curious how you feel about navigating a reel mower through it if you find it difficult.


----------



## Harts

@Buddy It is difficult at first but once you get the hang of the GM and into a routine it gets easier. I typically only use it in the backyard since I have a "little" more room. The front poses a lot of challenges but I've started out this year strictly using the reel.

Bottom line is you find a way to make it work.


----------



## Buddy

Harts said:


> @Buddy It is difficult at first but once you get the hang of the GM and into a routine it gets easier. I typically only use it in the backyard since I have a "little" more room. The front poses a lot of challenges but I've started out this year strictly using the reel.
> 
> Bottom line is you find a way to make it work.


Appreciate the reply and insight from your perspective and setup. Lawn looks great!


----------



## Chris LI

Actually, I don't have enough of a supply to make any. 

However, my grandfather in Virginia used to make it. He and my grandmother had a great garden and they picked and jellied a lot of things. He wasn't into lawns, so he had enough of a supply. 

A funny, but very appropriate story was told by the instructor of my pesticide training class about 16 years ago about the definition of a weed. In his early days as a landscaper, he lost an account after he wiped out a patch of dandelions on the side of the client's house, while he was doing his broadleaf apps for the lawn. Yup, you guessed it. The client was a LI dandelion wine maker, so we do have them (or did in this case). :lol:


----------



## MMoore

My wife is on my case to cut lower.

How much more diligent do I need to be cutting low with watering in our climate?


----------



## Harts

@MMoore that comes up a lot on this forum. You might get different answers from others, but I personally don't water anymore frequently then I used to.


----------



## Harts

First PGR + Iron app went down last night. Rates were:

0.18oz Aneuw PRG/K
2.0oz/K
1.7oz AS/K
0.25lb Urea/K

Rinsed off the blades this morning.

Also did an app of K4L's Extreme Blend on Tuesday night.

Poa seems to be out of control this year. Also have some weeds popping up along my fence line with my neighbour who cuts the grass maybe 3x a summer. Going to spot spray this weekend.

Temps are finally coming down from highs in the upper 80s. Weather will be more comfortable for the next couple of weeks in the 60's and 70's. Can't remember the last time we had this much heat in May.

Overall the grass is looking good even though I haven't paid as much attention as I normally do. More pics coming this weekend.


----------



## Babameca

Perfect moment for PGR. IMO grass will try to recover from the heat and 'finish' the spring flush, that never had the chance so far.


----------



## Harts

@Babameca the temps for the next 2 weeks are going to be prime growing weather. Although I love the heat. Hotter the better for me!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> First PGR + Iron app went down last night. Rates were:
> 
> 0.18oz Aneuw PRG/K
> 2.0oz/K
> 1.7oz AS/K
> 0.25lb Urea/K
> 
> Rinsed off the blades this morning.
> 
> Also did an app of K4L's Extreme Blend on Tuesday night.
> 
> Poa seems to be out of control this year. Also have some weeds popping up along my fence line with my neighbour who cuts the grass maybe 3x a summer. Going to spot spray this weekend.
> 
> Temps are finally coming down from highs in the upper 80s. Weather will be more comfortable for the next couple of weeks in the 60's and 70's. Can't remember the last time we had this much heat in May.
> 
> Overall the grass is looking good even though I haven't paid as much attention as I normally do. More pics coming this weekend.


I'm looking forward to seeing some pics. Hopefully the iron app will give you a nice color change. I was going to do FAS + PGR tonight but with this rain it will have to wait..


----------



## Harts

Pic of the backyard. HOC is 0.750".





I don't usually post pics of the front but I started cutting with the GM1000 this year. It's coming along.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Hi Harts,

That looks excellent.. I love the 45 degree diamonds. Beautiful!


----------



## Babameca

Tasty! Saying that I realize we are all Nerds :lol: … in a 'our' good way


----------



## Chris LI

The front looks pretty tight, too! I like the middle photo, your backyard looks like the elusive Valhalla for the Vikings, somewhat hidden behind the fence...kind of like peeking through the fence at your favorite ballpark or golf course.


----------



## Harts

@Chris LI Thanks. It's a real PIA to cut with the reel since it's small and the space is tight. It's also raised a couple of inches above my sidewalk, so I can't run the stripe off the edge and turn around on the concrete - I'll never get the reel back up on the lawn!

I love when people walk down the path behind my house. They always stop and stare! So satisfying.


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02, @Babameca Now that I have started my PGR + Iron apps, the back should really take off. Last year I noticed a significant difference in density from the PGR.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02, @Babameca Now that I have started my PGR + Iron apps, the back should really take off. Last year I noticed a significant difference in density from the PGR.


Yeah.. I still need to get mine down. Thursday I hope. is this your first year with Aneuw? I am running Tnex


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 this is my second year with Aneuw.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 this is my second year with Aneuw.


Cool. What made you go for this instead of tnex?


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 this is my second year with Aneuw.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. What made you go for this instead of tnex?
Click to expand...

Mostly price and quantity. It's enough to last me a few years with my size of lawn but not enough that I'll be sitting on it for 30 years.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 this is my second year with Aneuw.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. What made you go for this instead of tnex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly price and quantity. It's enough to last me a few years with my size of lawn but not enough that I'll be sitting on it for 30 years.
Click to expand...

I thought it was more expensive then T-Nex?


----------



## Harts

A couple of pics from yesterday's mow. First a day time shot:



A couple of shots at dusk. Colour looks so much better!


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 I paid $129 USD for 1.5lbs. The t-nex is $149.

The image is very misleading too. The Anuew comes in a small bag, not a jug as seen above lol.


----------



## jrubb42

Looking good! Are you planning on staying at .75 for the year or changing it up a bit? I've noticed I like looking at my grass at dusk or with overcast. It looks so much better and darker then!


----------



## Harts

@jrubb42 I keep mine at 0.750 for the growing season. This is a good HOC for me. It's still short but soft on my kids bare feet. And it stripes well.


----------



## Harts

I threw down an new 8-3-2 organic on Monday night at 0.6lb N/k. This will be my last fert only app until the Fall blitz. I will continue to add Urea to my FAS apps.

I'm also due for another app of PGR + FAS this weekend. Likely going to increase my PGR rate from 0.18oz to 0.25oz per k. The suppression wasn't where it needed to be as I was still cutting every 2nd to 3rd day.

Raised the HOC to 0.875" last night.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I don't know if you got the rain I did last night but it was very welcome. Been dry recently and with the heat I had the sprinklers going the last few days before that. Started to see some drought stress along the edges.

Lawn is looking on point by the way. The slightly higher HOC looks good.


----------



## Harts

@SNOWBOB11 thanks brother. Yes we did get a huge t-shower early this morning. Don't know if it was the rain or lighting, but my glass table on the back patio shattered. My wife just called to tell me. I have yet to see it. Apparently it exploded!

I think the higher HOC offers slightly better colour and does stripe a little better over time.

I've had some very small localized dry spots that I've been soaking for the past week trying to get them to come back.


----------



## DAM Lawn

Looks awesome, great colour!!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks really great.. I was up this morning doing a rain dance to get that badly needed water. I was hand watering many spots near the edges of my yard. I just did PGR (Tnex) at 0.15/k and like you I think it was too low. I was going to go up to 0.25 next app too. I went up to 7/8" too and it does have more color. I am thinking of staying there until end of August and work down from there... Yours looks really good!


----------



## MMoore

Logged in to see if you had started PGR.

Will be doing my first round tomorrow morning.

Waited to get through the kbg seed heads.


----------



## Canuck Mike

I put down my 2nd app of Aneuw and FAS ON Sunday. I use the same measurements per K as you. This morning I've noticed some browning on the leaf tips on the front yard only. Front HOC IS 3/4" Back HOC is 1 1/4". Could this be a symptom of too much pgr or unrelated?


----------



## Canuck Mike

I'm also loaded with what I think is Poa, I've never used pre emergent, did you use any this year?


----------



## Harts

@Canuck Mike i doubt the pgr had that effect if used that low of a rate. Did you rinse the grass off the following day? The high heat and humidity may have contributed. I always run my irrigation the next morning after pgr and fas, especially if it's hot like it was at the beginning of this week.

I used dimension in April but that won't stop poa. Pre em needs to be applied in August / September for poa control. It is a winter annual that germinates in cooler soil temps.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore aneuw toutes their pgr as being effective with seed head suppression. I noticed a significant decrease in seed heads after my app. Next year I plan on starting pgr much sooner.


----------



## Canuck Mike

Thanks Hearts, Yes I did water it in early the next morning. Might just be the heat. It's been a scorcher this week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @MMoore aneuw toutes their pgr as being effective with seed head suppression. I noticed a significant decrease in seed heads after my app. Next year I plan on starting pgr much sooner.


This is good to know...


----------



## Harts

Quick update: Tons of rain this week. Well over an inch between 2 separate storms that came through. The temps have really dropped as well. Earlier this week we were high eighties (Wednesday evening we were at 108 with the humidex). We are trending in the 60's and 70's for the next 2 weeks which will be great for the grass.

The plan this weekend is to cut and do another application of PGR + Iron. I'm planning on increasing the rates for all to try and push better results:

Anuew PGR: 025g/k (normally do 0.18g)
FS: 3oz
AS: 2.5oz
Citric Acid: Finally arrived in the mail after I ordered it in April. I have no idea how much to use. I'll just guess with this one

Hoping to get better suppression and colour out of this app. The cooler temps should help with both.

Will post pics later this weekend.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Harts 
You might want to get one of these. I am going to. That way you can use your citric acid efficiently to get the desired pH something like 5 should be good)

https://www.amazon.ca/0-00-14-00-Household-Drinking-Aquarium-Accuracy/dp/B0814FLQYQ/ref=sr_1_6?crid=21TKMX8YGPBYV&dchild=1&keywords=ph+meter&qid=1591986449&sprefix=pH+%2Caps%2C158&sr=8-6


----------



## Sinclair

The easiest and most accessible product is the pH down solution that they sell for those mini hydroponic gardens at Home Depot, Lowe's, and Canadian Tire.

It's phosphoric acid, and a little splash goes a long way.

About a half capful into 2 gallons gets my water down around 5.5-6.0 pH, and that's enough to keep the FAS orange.


----------



## MMoore

Harts. 
How much water are you using To spray?

I'm using 2gal per 5k and i think I need to change that up because my last application I got FAS stripes. Which will also mean pgr stripes. Lol.


----------



## Harts

@MMoore always 1 gallon per K.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @MMoore always 1 gallon per K.


+1


----------



## Harts

Finally got another app of PGR + FAS down last night - about a week late. I decided to increase the rates all around slightly in hopes of improving the effect.

0.25oz Anuew PGR
3oz FS
2.5oz AS
0.3oz Citric Acid
0.25lb Urea

This was my first time using CA and noticed a difference in the colour of the mixture. I plan on buying a PH meter at some point to test my water before and after so I know for sure what the effect is.

Rinsed everything in with 0.5" from irrigation this morning. Temps wills be climbing back up to high 80's this week.


----------



## NateDawg24

Just posted this in another thread but it seems to relate to this. Do you have a goal for what PH you were trying to reach?

I just received my ph meter and some Citric Acid and did an expirement. Not sure if there is different strengths of citric acids but I needed much less than I thought to change my ph.

I ran the experiment using 2 gallons at a time but I will post results for 1 gallon for easier reading

Base ph 8.3 - 0.25 ounces CA - 3.7 ph
Base ph 8.1 - 0.15 ounces CA - 4.0 ph
Base ph 8.2 - 0.1 ounces CA - 4.2 ph
Base ph 8.1 - 0.05 ounces CA - 4.3 ph
Base ph 8.1 - 0.02 ounces CA - 6.2 ph

I was dealing with such small amounts of CA that I had to use grams on my scale as I don't have decimal places on the ounces of my scale. The last test was only 1 gram in my 2 gallons of water!

I read earlier in the thread about people using 3 and 4 ounces of CA per 1000ft2 which seems crazy given these results. This is the product I purchased
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00EYF ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Babameca

@NateDawg24 You experiment is pretty interesting, but confirming that pH change does take very little acid!
As pet this calculator:
https://sensorex.com/ph-calculator/
1g of CA in 1 gal will turn solution down to 3.17. That is assuming start pH of 7.
1N CA (6.7g in 1l of water) has pH of 2.2


----------



## NateDawg24

Interesting calculator, the website shows quite a bit greater difference of change then what I have calculated. The ph of 2.2 is crazy low, that is lower than 5% vinegar. Not sure what was going on with some people in the Liquid iron thread that were doing 3-4 ounces of CA per 1000ft2, seems like that would kill the grass.


----------



## Harts

@NateDawg24 i just read your post in the other thread. Off the top of my head, I don't recall what the ideal Ph is - I thin 5-6. To be honest I have never tested the PH level of my water. What I can tell you is all last year and the start of this season, I never used CA. Thought I was getting good colour from my iron apps. Then last week I used CA for the first time and had a significant colour change. The measurable difference for me was seeing the mixture turn blue green (with the citric) vs turning orange.

Sorry I can't give you a better answer.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@harts .... I assume you added the citric acid first if it stayed blue green (prevents oxidation of the iron)


----------



## DiabeticKripple

NateDawg24 said:


> Interesting calculator, the website shows quite a bit greater difference of change then what I have calculated. The ph of 2.2 is crazy low, that is lower than 5% vinegar. Not sure what was going on with some people in the Liquid iron thread that were doing 3-4 ounces of CA per 1000ft2, seems like that would kill the grass.


you can only go so low with CA. Maybe the guys dumping CA in are only getting 2-3 ph once it maxes out.


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 i added the citric then AS, followed by everything else.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

And the citric made a big difference in how the FAS worked?

I just started spraying FAS. One app and I got some colour changes.


----------



## Harts

DiabeticKripple said:


> And the citric made a big difference in how the FAS worked?
> 
> I just started spraying FAS. One app and I got some colour changes.


For the last year I have been telling people not to worry about citric acid if they don't have it. At the time I thought the colour change was great but was never really impressed. This year I decided to try citric acid and after one app I can say there's a huge difference for me. YMMV.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 i added the citric then AS, followed by everything else.


Makes sense, since it stayed blue...


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 i added the citric then AS, followed by everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense, since it stayed blue...
Click to expand...

I should clarify that it stayed blue until I added the PGR - which tinted the mix a shade of brown. Here is the exact order I did it:

Citric Acid @ 0.3oz Total
AS @ 2.5oz per K
FS @ 3oz per K
PGR @ 0.25oz per K
Urea @ 0.25lb per K

I literally just ordered a PH meter and will run some tests prior to the next app to get an idea of what exactly is happening with the PH.


----------



## Harts

Applied Headway G last night at 2.5lbs per K. This is around the time I usually start to see issues with fungus pop up so I'm getting ahead of it this year. Rain is expected this afternoon to activate the ai's.

I've been holding back from doing too much this year in the hopes that we might be moving. The lawn still looks great but I haven't been as detailed as what I normally am. Currently in the house hunting stage and looking for a much larger property out of the city. Sorry @Stuofsci02 that we cannot be neighbours!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Applied Headway G last night at 2.5lbs per K. This is around the time I usually start to see issues with fungus pop up so I'm getting ahead of it this year. Rain is expected this afternoon to activate the ai's.
> 
> I've been holding back from doing too much this year in the hopes that we might be moving. The lawn still looks great but I haven't been as detailed as what I normally am. Currently in the house hunting stage and looking for a much larger property out of the city. Sorry @Stuofsci02 that we cannot be neighbours!


Hey.. That's great news. I hope you find the place of your dreams!


----------



## Babameca

@Harts oh man I want to see the new 'project' get going. With the experience and KH you have now, LOTM may go away from Mr @Stuofsci02


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Harts oh man I want to see the new 'project' get going. With the experience and KH you have now, LOTM may go away from Mr @Stuofsci02


My lawn looks like junk right now... easy come easy go..


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Harts oh man I want to see the new 'project' get going. With the experience and KH you have now, LOTM may go away from Mr @Stuofsci02
> 
> 
> 
> My lawn looks like junk right now... easy come easy go..
Click to expand...

my bet is your "junk" is better than 90% of the lawns on this forum


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Ok, I have sedge, Poa A invades slowly more and more etc. Rain will come and your grass will rock, mine will need a remedy. Feel better now? :lol:


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied Headway G last night at 2.5lbs per K. This is around the time I usually start to see issues with fungus pop up so I'm getting ahead of it this year. Rain is expected this afternoon to activate the ai's.
> 
> I've been holding back from doing too much this year in the hopes that we might be moving. The lawn still looks great but I haven't been as detailed as what I normally am. Currently in the house hunting stage and looking for a much larger property out of the city. Sorry @Stuofsci02 that we cannot be neighbours!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.. That's great news. I hope you find the place of your dreams!
Click to expand...

Thanks man. We're looking in Erin. Found a place on 1.5 acres but it's too remote with 2 young kids. We're going this weekend to look at a couple other places in neighbourhoods similar to yours. Both are on approx 1 acre. Would be ideal to be on a street with other homes. This is the place we were looking at originally. It's perfect but not ideal.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That place looks beautiful!


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


>


DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! :twisted:


----------



## Harts

Sinclair said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! :twisted:
Click to expand...

Ha. Likely not going to happen. My wife wants to be in a neighbourhood. Going to look at another place Sunday that's just over an acre.

That place would be incredible though.


----------



## Harts

Mowed at 0.875" yesterday. Went over it 3 times to try and burn the stripes in.

Last night I applied 3.5oz FS along with 0.25lb Urea/K. But a pop up storm came about 2.5 hours later. We'll see if most of the iron absorbed or not. Goal is to get a nice dark green for Canada on Wednesday. I have plans to try something. Hopefully it works out and I'll post pics.

Photos from last night. Will take more pics at the same time tonight for before and after.


----------



## DAM Lawn

Looking nice and dark green already. The suspense...what will you try!


----------



## Harts

DAM Lawn said:


> Looking nice and dark green already. The suspense...what will you try!


If it works, I'll post a picture. If it doesn't, then you'll always live in suspense! Lol


----------



## Harts

24 hours after the iron app:


----------



## Sinclair

Your white feet really make the lawn pop!

Looking nice


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sinclair said:


> Your white feet really make the lawn pop!
> 
> Looking nice


+1.. I need to try that...


----------



## Harts

I was hoping to do a Canada flag pattern for tomorrow, but my supplier might not get my template done in time. The plan was to get an approx. 5' maple leaf template; lay that down on the grass and use a broom and water to lay the maple leaf into the grass. I spent last night prepping the rest of the flag and was going to burn it in more tonight. Here is what I have so far (tough to get a good angle with my backyard):



The middle (lighter) portion measure about 12 feet wide by 21 feet high. The left and right portions (darker) measure approx. 7 feet by 21 feet. The plan was to burn the maple left right in the middle.

On a positive note, I've had 2 people in the last 3 days ask if my grass was fake. One of them was this morning. He owns a lawn care company and was cutting a neighbour's lawn. He came over to get a closer look and asked me what I do to get it to look so good.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great.... Asking if the grass is fake is the biggest compliment....


----------



## Harts

Happy Canada day to all the Canadian members. It's a terrible time with everything going on. I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday tomorrow.


----------



## Babameca

That looks awesome!!! Happy Canada Day brother! I striped with no leaf (.


----------



## Harts

@babameca thanks man. Your lawn is looking so sharp.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks sweet!!! Nicely done!!


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> @babameca thanks man. Your lawn is looking so sharp.


Thanks for the compliment. I am hoping, with your new house, you will kick us all and finally @Stuofsci02 will have somebody to challenge him wand his humungous lot. :nod:


----------



## mucknine

Harts said:


> Happy Canada day to all the Canadian members. It's a terrible time with everything going on. I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday tomorrow.


Sweet! Happy Canada Day.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> @babameca thanks man. Your lawn is looking so sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I am hoping, with your new house, you will kick us all and finally @Stuofsci02 will have somebody to challenge him wand his humungous lot. :nod:
Click to expand...

LOL.. humongous lots are a lot of work. I'm trying to reduce the amount of grass I have. I want to be down to 20,000 by Oct... It is great when it looks good, but can become a chore.


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> @babameca thanks man. Your lawn is looking so sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I am hoping, with your new house, you will kick us all and finally @Stuofsci02 will have somebody to challenge him wand his humungous lot. :nod:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.. humongous lots are a lot of work. I'm trying to reduce the amount of grass I have. I want to be down to 20,000 by Oct... It is great when it looks good, but can become a chore.
Click to expand...

The new house isn't a reality just yet. Still looking.....


----------



## Babameca

@Stuofsci02 Feel ya. Just lost the LOTM against 800sqf yard... It looks ridicilous though!
Expecting you both to bring this 1 notch up. I want to see a putting green with real bentgrass. :mrgreen: :bandit: :bandit:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Feel ya. Just lost the LOTM against 800sqf yard... It looks ridicilous though!
> Expecting you both to bring this 1 notch up. I want to see a putting green with real bentgrass. :mrgreen: :bandit: :bandit:


Yeah. Don't feel bad your lawn looks great!!! Congrats on the nomination.


----------



## Harts

Quick update on the backyard. We have had temps in the 90s this past week with no relief in sight for the next 2 weeks. Cant remember the last time I had significant rain fall and it doesn't look promising coming up.

I've been getting 0.5" down every 2-3 days for the past 2 weeks. I've also raised the HOC to 1" to help it through this next month.

Pic from last night



I've had 2 problem areas that I believe had fungal issues. I've done 2 rounda of Headway G but don't think I got the first app down in time



I'm still hitting that area with water every couple of days to see if it will bounce back. I'm not optimistic.

I'm sue for my next PGR app in the coming week but I might skip it.


----------



## Babameca

Oh, color comes across! I've alsways loved how tidy the whole yard looks like.
This is Dollar Spot IMO. You may try micro N doses. Hedway should keep it at bay (the propi part of it)


----------



## Harts

Thanks @babameca. There weren't any signs of lesions in this area, which is the strange part to me. I did have mycelium in a few spots a few weeks ago but those appear to be gone. But not in this specific area.


----------



## Matix99def

Hey, how did the 3.5 fs go? I'm debating on bumping it up. I'm at 2.25 with some iron in my liquid fert as well. Thinking of going 3oz


----------



## Harts

Matix99def said:


> Hey, how did the 3.5 fs go? I'm debating on bumping it up. I'm at 2.25 with some iron in my liquid fert as well. Thinking of going 3oz


There was a noticeable difference in colour, however, it was minor. But not adverse effects on the grass at that rate.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Harts . That is good to know. I have been running at 2 oz per k and 4oz per k urea (2oz N), and have been thinking of bumping the iron, although I have been happy with the results (summer colour maintenance mode).


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 yea, I can't sit here and tell you the increased resulted in a significant difference. It could be I was just "looking" for it to be darker and convinced myself it was.

Only way to tell would be to run an adjacent control plot. I don't have time for that stuff!


----------



## DiabeticKripple

I was going to bump the iron up in my spray but I had got citric acid for the first time so I didn't want to change 2 variables at once in case something went wrong.

I'm currently using 2oz/k but I might try 2.5oz next then maybe 3oz after that.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 yea, I can't sit here and tell you the increased resulted in a significant difference. It could be I was just "looking" for it to be darker and convinced myself it was.
> 
> Only way to tell would be to run an adjacent control plot. I don't have time for that stuff!


Yeah I don't have time either and who wants two different colors. I was really pleased with the 2oz rate with .125 lb N.


----------



## Harts

DiabeticKripple said:


> I was going to bump the iron up in my spray but I had got citric acid for the first time so I didn't want to change 2 variables at once in case something went wrong.
> 
> I'm currently using 2oz/k but I might try 2.5oz next then maybe 3oz after that.


That's smart. I think Stu has a good plan (time permitting, of course) of spraying a lower rate weekly as opposed to a higher rate once every 3-4 weeks. We know that too much iron can have an adverse effect, but even in rates where negative effects aren't present, how much colour difference are we going to notice between 2oz & 3oz? Reality is, minor colour differences are undetectable to the human eye.

Given that I'm going to start doing weekly N apps with Urea - likely 0.12lb N - I'll probably throw in 2oz of iron as well.


----------



## DAM Lawn

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Feel ya. Just lost the LOTM against 800sqf yard... It looks ridicilous though!
> Expecting you both to bring this 1 notch up. I want to see a putting green with real bentgrass. :mrgreen: :bandit: :bandit:


You had my vote!

@Harts I've been offline the last week and catching up. Sweet Canada Flag!


----------



## Babameca

@DAM Lawn Thanks mate!
I will be back in 2 months (if someone nominates me lol)


----------



## Harts

I think I found the problem with my lawn. Pulled a few cores to check moisture level and noticed these.





Found them in a few places. Especially around here.



The damage is getting worse and there are mores areas that are starting to deteriorate.

I've never dealt with grubs. Does Grub B Gon work? I'm looking at the stuff from Lawnproducts.ca


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Thought you have cancelled this possibility off . Get imidacloprid and hit at higher than label rate (I would go 1.5 times). If you can find Sevin (the old formula), it will be even better.
You can buy Grub B Gone at any hardware store in quebec. That may be the fastest option.


----------



## Harts

Babameca said:


> @Harts Thought you have cancelled this possibility off . Get imidacloprid and hit at higher than label rate (I would go 1.5 times). If you can find Sevin (the old formula), it will be even better.
> You can buy Grub B Gone at any hardware store in quebec. That may be the fastest option.


I never ruled out grubs because I didn't check for them. I'm going to order some imidacloprid from SW today.


----------



## Harts

@Babameca This is the product I am looking at - https://www.seedworldusa.com/products/prime-sources-imidacloprid-2f-termiticide-insecticide-1-gal

Per the label on the mfr website, the rates for turfgrass are 0.46 - 0.6 fl. oz per 1,000 sq. ft. This product has 21.4% of the ai. Do you still suggest going up to 0.9oz (26ml) per 1,000 sf. ft?


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Timing is crucial. Merit is preventive normally but as per @g-man It kills more mature grubs too. IMO higher rates will be needed. Your time window is still open, those are baby grubs but will grow fast.
Yes, I would go with the 26ml.


----------



## Harts

@Babameca got some ordered. Fingers crossed it gets here and works.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Harts

I applied 0.2lb N per 1,000 sq. ft. last night along with 1oz of iron - I ran out of FS. Watered in the this morning.

When I was pulling cores last night, I could barely push the probe in more than an inch in most places. Normally I can go 6-8" with relative ease. Soil is bone dry after watering 0.5" on Sunday morning. Could be issues with the soil that isn't allowing it to absorb. I've been pretty steady with the irrigation every 2-3 days for the last 2 weeks. I'll continue to plug away during this heat wave.

I don't remember the last time we had a stretch of 90's weather like this. Forecast for the next 2 weeks doesn't get any better with zero rain (small chance on Saturday).


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> @Babameca got some ordered. Fingers crossed it gets here and works.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


No worries. Do your perimeter too (3 feet up the house, around windows and doors outside only). It works very well.


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Harts did you get any of that rain that floated through? I didn't get squat, but I hope you faired better.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts It is the 'new sponge' effect. Soil, once gets too dry, refuses to take water and uses' preferred channels or may completly sheet it away.
@Stuofsci02 How do you plan to go around this once you decide to waken up the back. To be honest, I don't know how this may work... :?


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 for about 3 mins around dinner time. Wasn't much.


----------



## Harts

This better not miss me. Seems these storms usually do.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Harts Heavy rain coming down now here. Much needed.


----------



## Stuofsci02

No rai for me and I am just 20 min east of you @SNOWBOB11


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Stuofsci02 said:


> No rai for me and I am just 20 min east of you @SNOWBOB11


These pop up t-storms can be so localized with the convection around the lakes. One area can get flooding the next stays dry. I got a decent downpour and I'll tell you what I'm not complaining. I'm sure you'll get a cell tracking over you at some point soon.


----------



## Harts

Well that came through minutes after I posted that pic and lasted maybe 5 minutes. Not much rain to speak of. Supposed to get 0.5" over night. We'll see.


----------



## Baretta

I'm LMHO seeing you gents beg for rain. Wish we could give you some of ours on the left coast. :roll:


----------



## Stuofsci02

I didn't get a drop yet.. Everyone else got some within 15 min of me...


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Damn I need to send you some of my rain. I haven't had to water the front lawn in 2 months. I've been getting over 2" of rain a week.


----------



## Harts

Received my order from SW today. Placed the order on July 8th. 2 day UPS and no brokerage or taxes.


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Received my order from SW today. Placed the order on July 8th. 2 day UPS and no brokerage or taxes.


Awesome. Now we know for sure...
Thanks!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sweet... fugICIDE?


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Sweet... fugICIDE?


Merit, grubs issue.


----------



## Harts

Imidacloprid and prodiamine.

Going to spray the imidacloprid tomorrow night.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Imidacloprid and prodiamine.
> 
> Going to spray the imidacloprid tomorrow night.


Hopefully that will take care of the grubs. Have you had prodiamine before?


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imidacloprid and prodiamine.
> 
> Going to spray the imidacloprid tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that will take care of the grubs. Have you had prodiamine before?
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed.

I've used Dimension the last two years. Decided to switch because Prodiamine will last for years.


----------



## Harts

Getting everything in order to spray Imidacloprid tonight. Since this is my first attempt with this, I wanted to post my app rate to make sure I have this right:

25ml per K (1.5x the high end on the label) as per @Babameca 
0.4lb Urea (0.18lb N) per K --> as per the label, nitrogen can enhance the uptake of the ai
1 gallon water

For 2,500 sq. ft:

62.5ml
1lb Urea
2 gallons of water

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Just to doubles check the % of merit in your product...?
Use a coarse nozzle tip if possible. Water it in. 1/4'' shoud be ok.


----------



## Harts

Babameca said:


> @Harts Just to doubles check the % of merit in your product...?
> Use a coarse nozzle tip if possible. Water it in. 1/4'' shoud be ok.


21.4% Imidacloprid

Link to the label - https://prime-sourcellc.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Imidacloprid-2F-Select-T-I-Spec-Label_Final.pdf

All I have is my stock fan tip that came with the sprayer. It will have to do.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Ok. Soak it in. This is not a foliar app. Should get to the roots. On the other hand, it is not a product that evaporates (it can stay on hard surfaces for long time, which makes it great around the house) so no need to rush the watering if weather will give you rain. A super precise app is not a must either. The stock nozzle will do.
Next year, simply apply in Mid June at label rate.


----------



## Harts

Thank you sir. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Getting everything in order to spray Imidacloprid tonight. Since this is my first attempt with this, I wanted to post my app rate to make sure I have this right:
> 
> 25ml per K (1.5x the high end on the label) as per @Babameca
> 0.4lb Urea (0.18lb N) per K --> as per the label, nitrogen can enhance the uptake of the ai
> 1 gallon water
> 
> For 2,500 sq. ft:
> 
> 62.5ml
> 1lb Urea
> 2 gallons of water
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?


2.5 gal?


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting everything in order to spray Imidacloprid tonight. Since this is my first attempt with this, I wanted to post my app rate to make sure I have this right:
> 
> 25ml per K (1.5x the high end on the label) as per @Babameca
> 0.4lb Urea (0.18lb N) per K --> as per the label, nitrogen can enhance the uptake of the ai
> 1 gallon water
> 
> For 2,500 sq. ft:
> 
> 62.5ml
> 1lb Urea
> 2 gallons of water
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 gal?
Click to expand...

Thank you. You are correct.


----------



## Baretta

I'm hoping to be apply the same Imidacloprid in the coming weeks. Yes, late to the party. Recently applied Grub B Gon Active ingredient: Bacillus thuringiensis subsp. galleriae strain SDS-502. New product, not sure how effective it is. I don't want to be repairing severe lawn damage yet again next spring to new turf. Do you forsee any harm applying over top of this and increase label rate x 1.5 @Babameca?


----------



## Babameca

@Baretta Do you find grub infestation? Few grubs is ok. If not, I would skip. Merit is very toxic to polinars. I switched to Acelepryn. If your lawn is 99% weed free, then merit is maybe ok. Bees are atracted by clover and others that will produce flowers (wild violet, dandelion...). I've heard the grub B gone to be good. Confused about the timing when to apply though...


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Thank you sir. Appreciate the help.


You are very welcome. Keep on taking plugs once a week. :thumbup:


----------



## MMoore

I've been using prodiamene and it's great. I even spray it on the flower beds. No weeding. Wife loves me for it.


----------



## Harts

Sprayed Imidacloprid at 1.5x label rate last night. Added 0.18lb N to the tank. Watered everything in with just over 0.25".

I'll pull cores a couple times a week to check for progress. I did pull one this morning and noticed something tiny with wings near the top of the soil. Hope I wasn't too late in addressing the issue.


----------



## Baretta

I've been asking my neighbour down the street to keep me posted for any activity he sees regarding chafer beetles. We went for a walk a few weeks back and he started pointing them out to me in flight. We saw them near trees and shrubs and as high as roof lines near gutters. He said he would hear them hitting his siding. Had he not pointed this out to me I would have had no idea. Got home before it got dark and saw 3 while watering my two hanging baskets. So adults are in flight. Most likely a female laying her eggs. Pretty sure you will be ok. Still in the window.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Baby grubs are so hungry right now, they will choke!
I've seen a few beetles laying eggs in my lawn at night, while examining my earthworms issue...


----------



## Babameca

@Harts FYI It is a real 2 days from SW. The only thing I did is to remind them I have ordered something, same day. They said, they have delays, but package was out the door and now out for delivery, 2 days later. It flew directly to Mirabel airport from Louisville KY. Have never seen that before...


----------



## Harts

Got about an inch of rain last night... At the cottage. We did however get 0.25" on Thursday night. This is the view this morning before heading back to the city.


----------



## mucknine

Harts said:


> Got about an inch of rain last night... At the cottage. We did however get 0.25" on Thursday night. This is the view this morning before heading back to the city.


Nice view!


----------



## Babameca

Lovely!


----------



## Harts

It's been one week since I applied Imidacloprid. I pulled 10 cores last night - 5 each from two trouble spots. I found no traces of grubs. I'll continue to monitor those areas and pull samples weekly.

Overall the lawn is looking really good. The consistent heat has dissipated - we're now just getting the odd day in the 90's vs. the almost 3 straight weeks we had prior. We've also received some heavy rain, with 0.25" coming last Thursday and then almost an inch on Sunday morning.

My lawn has been out of regulation for several weeks now. I plan to apply Anuew at some point this week.


----------



## DAM Lawn

Good to know this seemed to knock out the grubs. This weather is definetly awesome, i was just noticing the same.....the lawn is thriving with the rain we had and these cooler temps. Nice lake view! My other passion is fishing and I spend a lot of time in the Haliburton area.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I checked the soil temp last night at 3" and it was 80F on the nose... My lawn is looking much happier this last week too, but once the night time temps start dropping and soil temps are in the low-mid 70s we are going to feel invincible...


----------



## Harts

Rain has been plentiful this week - 1" on Sunday and another 1.5" yesterday. Temps are still sitting close to 90 with _some_ relief. I have moist soil anywhere from 4-6" deep in most areas now. Just two weeks ago, the soil was bone dry deeper than 2".


----------



## Babameca

@Harts Glad grubs are under control. Watch for fungus (@Stuofsci02 ) Hi temps, hi humidity. Of what I hear, 2 main problems on golf courses this year are chinch bugs and Anthracnose (my initial suspicion to have the root rot phase myself).


----------



## Harts

@Babameca I've done two apps of Headway G. I should be covered for fungus. Grass looks really good right now.


----------



## Butter

@Harts When you made your Headway G apps what rate did you use? What spreader? What setting? Did you find the setting accurate? I ask because I applied Headway G this year and I found that the suggested spreader setting for my spreader was way off. I backed it down the second app and it was still too high. Its a good product but as you know kinda pricey to be experimenting with spreader settings.


----------



## Harts

Butter said:


> @Harts When you made your Headway G apps what rate did you use? What spreader? What setting? Did you find the setting accurate? I ask because I applied Headway G this year and I found that the suggested spreader setting for my spreader was way off. I backed it down the second app and it was still too high. Its a good product but as you know kinda pricey to be experimenting with spreader settings.


I believe I applied at 3.5lb/K. I never pay attention to spreader settings on labels - I didn't even know there were suggested settings for Headway. I use the small scott's spreader. Couldn't tell you what setting I used. I start low and adjust as needed. I always make 2 perpendicular passes with anything I spread.

I'm also starting to get away from granular products. For the exact reason you mentioned above. Spraying is so much easier.


----------



## Babameca

@Harts And so much more suspicious to neighbours . I spray something every 3 to 7 days and...well we are in Canada. I spread as much as I can, but it is still very limited vs spraying. My yard is 4000sqf wide front angle lot on a 'touristic' passage through the village. I can't not get noticed. I remain kind and say hello through the fumes :lol:


----------



## BBLOCK

Babameca said:


> @Harts And so much more suspicious to neighbours . I spray something every 3 to 7 days and...well we are in Canada. I spread as much as I can, but it is still very limited vs spraying. My yard is 4000sqf wide front angle lot on a 'touristic' passage through the village. I can't not get noticed. I remain kind and say hello through the fumes :lol:


im dieing to put tenacity down on my front yard for my crab grass but I'm scared of the bleaching lol. it's not like it's a day or two.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

BBLOCK said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Harts And so much more suspicious to neighbours . I spray something every 3 to 7 days and...well we are in Canada. I spread as much as I can, but it is still very limited vs spraying. My yard is 4000sqf wide front angle lot on a 'touristic' passage through the village. I can't not get noticed. I remain kind and say hello through the fumes :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> im dieing to put tenacity down on my front yard for my crab grass but I'm scared of the bleaching lol. it's not like it's a day or two.
Click to expand...

Add in .50 oz/M triclopyr to help reduce the bleaching of your good grass.


----------



## BBLOCK

SNOWBOB11 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Harts And so much more suspicious to neighbours . I spray something every 3 to 7 days and...well we are in Canada. I spread as much as I can, but it is still very limited vs spraying. My yard is 4000sqf wide front angle lot on a 'touristic' passage through the village. I can't not get noticed. I remain kind and say hello through the fumes :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> im dieing to put tenacity down on my front yard for my crab grass but I'm scared of the bleaching lol. it's not like it's a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add in .50 oz/M triclopyr to help reduce the bleaching of your good grass.
Click to expand...

ok, thanks for the tip. but i also meant, that it's pretty obvious you sprayed something on your lawn when the crab goes white for a month and dies off. and you just never know what person walking by with their dog, or driving by might decide to inquire or call the city etc... oh the province we live in...


----------



## Harts

After 2 weeks of cutting every other day I'm getting PGR down tomorrow. The grass is looking really good for end of July. Temps are consistently in the upper 80s to low 90s. Rain earlier in the week made a huge difference.

1" HOC tonight.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That looks really good... supposed to be very hot tomorrow


----------



## Harts

Here's a peak at the trouble spot where I found evidence of grubs.

July 4th



July 23rd


----------



## Stuofsci02

Seems to be filling back in. Good thing you caught it...


----------



## Babameca

Nice!


----------



## rob13psu

Harts said:


> After 2 weeks of cutting every other day I'm getting PGR down tomorrow. The grass is looking really good for end of July. Temps are consistently in the upper 80s to low 90s. Rain earlier in the week made a huge difference.
> 
> 1" HOC tonight.


Looking great!


----------



## MMoore

Where is the cottage. Similar to my views today.


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 its very hot today. High of 93 today. Love it!

Going to take the chance and spray tonight to take advantage of potential rain tomorrow.

@MMoore cottage it between Burk's Falls and Magnetawan. About 45 mins north of Huntsville. It's a 3 hour drive but worth it when we get there.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 its very hot today. High of 93 today. Love it!
> 
> Going to take the chance and spray tonight to take advantage of potential rain tomorrow.
> 
> @MMoore cottage it between Burk's Falls and Magnetawan. About 45 mins north of Huntsville. It's a 3 hour drive but worth it when we get there.


Yeah.. I was thinking of doing the same tonight when it cools a bit... 0.125 lb N Urea + 2.5oz Fe + 0.25oz CA.


----------



## MMoore

Ah yeah. We are north of Kaladar for our cottage around Cloyne/Plevna.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Way too windy here to spray tonight...


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Way too windy here to spray tonight...


Agreed. And the kids were up later tonight. Didn't get outside until 845. It's getting dark earlier.


----------



## Harts

Last night I finally got my app of PGR + Urea + Iron down. I ran out of FS but have a bottle of Southern Ag chelated iron. Applied at 6oz/K (0.3oz iron). Watered everything in this morning.


----------



## Harts

Had some issues with the GM1000 this last week. I had to pull out the rotary a couple of times. Turns out the clutch needed an adjustment. First cut with the reel in over a week. Haven't done much else in over 2 weeks. No fert, iron or PGR. Will get an app down this weekend.

As with most Ontario guys here, I had 3" of rain between Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Babameca

Looks fed...up! Serious, colour comes seriously back to the point I remember your lawn. Nice!


----------



## BBLOCK

looking mint


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Harts .... Looks great.. any updates on the property hunt?


----------



## Harts

Thanks fellas. 
@Stuofsci02 no luck. We were supposed to see a great house last Sunday. House sold Saturday night. Less than 24 hours after it was listed. House was perfect and the backyard was huge.


----------



## Harts

Urea + Iron went down last Friday. Irrigated Saturday morning. Grass looks great with the cooler night time temps.

From last night. HOC is 1"



I'll update my area tonight from where I had grub damage.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Lookin good!,


----------



## tilsonturf

@Harts what kind of app rates are you putting down if you don't mind me asking? Also, will you be doing these consistently now with the temps slightly cooler? Thx


----------



## Harts

tilsonturf said:


> @Harts what kind of app rates are you putting down if you don't mind me asking? Also, will you be doing these consistently now with the temps slightly cooler? Thx


I have been spraying weekly since June. During the hottest parts of Summer, I was spraying 0.12lb N per K. With the cooler temps, I have increased to 0.23lb N.

For iron, I was using FAS but ran out and switched over to Southern AG liquid iron.

FAS I went as high as 4oz FS and 3.7oz AS.

Liquid iron I think I am doing 4-6oz per K.


----------



## Harts

Prodiamine went down tonight. Did a half rate of 0.27oz per K. Backpack sprayer stopped working half way through. Ended finishing with my 2G hand sprayer.

Here is an update of the spot with the grub damage. It's filling in nicely.

July 19


August 12


----------



## Stuofsci02

Can hardly tell


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 thanks. Very happy with the progress.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Btw... I still need a neighbor


----------



## BBLOCK

that would be so epic!

i vote. yes.

that would be fun to watch happen.

looks like you have to bring a lot of flowers/shrubs with you though for a giant garden @Harts


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Btw... I still need a neighbor


I found the house on Zolo. It's well within our price range and it looks nice inside. Was this a model?

Still too far!


----------



## Babameca

You smoked the poor grubs!!! :lol: It recovers so fast! It was caught really on time.
With @Stuofsci02 as a neighbor, you can guys enter the 'big game' and order by the skid :lol: and share a Triplex :shock: :bandit: ...it will be sick!


----------



## Harts

Babameca said:


> You smoked the poor grubs!!! :lol: It recovers so fast! It was caught really on time.
> With @Stuofsci02 as a neighbor, you can guys enter the 'big game' and order by the skid :lol: and share a Triplex :shock: :bandit: ...it will be sick!


@Stuofsci02 I ran the math for 407 costs. For both my wife and I, our 407 bill would be $4000 per month.

Now, I'm willing to start a Go Fund Me for all of you who want Stu and to be neighbours.

We couldn't share a triplex. We would constantly fight over whose turn it is...

Me: C'mon Stu, you had it last night. It's my turn

Stu: Yea but my wife interrupted me, so I didn't really enjoy the mow. Just one more night. Plus, I've lived here longer. I have tenure


----------



## Babameca

@Harts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw... I still need a neighbor
> 
> 
> 
> I found the house on Zolo. It's well within our price range and it looks nice inside. Was this a model?
> 
> Still too far!
Click to expand...

Yes it is a model. They just finished 3 of them, but this is the show home. Too bad it is so far. East end is 😎


----------



## Stuofsci02

Babameca said:


> With @Stuofsci02 as a neighbor, you can guys enter the 'big game' and order by the skid :lol: and share a Triplex :shock: :bandit: ...it will be sick!


Amen!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You smoked the poor grubs!!! :lol: It recovers so fast! It was caught really on time.
> With @Stuofsci02 as a neighbor, you can guys enter the 'big game' and order by the skid :lol: and share a Triplex :shock: :bandit: ...it will be sick!
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 I ran the math for 407 costs. For both my wife and I, our 407 bill would be $4000 per month.
> 
> Now, I'm willing to start a Go Fund Me for all of you who want Stu and to be neighbours.
> 
> We couldn't share a triplex. We would constantly fight over whose turn it is...
> 
> Me: C'mon Stu, you had it last night. It's my turn
> 
> Stu: Yea but my wife interrupted me, so I didn't really enjoy the mow. Just one more night. Plus, I've lived here longer. I have tenure
Click to expand...

$4k... Holy cow. I would pay $2k per month to have me live next door, but $4k is a bit much....


----------



## Harts

I found the listing online I think. Its a beautiful home.

I'm not the east end type. West or north for me. :lol:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> I found the listing online I think. Its a beautiful home.
> 
> I'm not the east end type. West or north for me. :lol:


https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/22058941/15-charles-tilley-crescent-newtonville


----------



## tilsonturf

@Harts would you ever mix Prodiamine with Urea and Iron and put them down in one liquid app? Or is that a bad idea? I need to get all three down.


----------



## Stuofsci02

tilsonturf said:


> @Harts would you ever mix Prodiamine with Urea and Iron and put them down in one liquid app? Or is that a bad idea? I need to get all three down.


We'll see what @Harts says, but I would do the Prodiamine on its own. The urea and iron are ok together and are foliar apps. The prodiamine is not foliar and needs to get to the soil. I am not even sure if the prodiamine will mix with the others to be honest.


----------



## Harts

@tilsonturf what Stu said.


----------



## Babameca

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the listing online I think. Its a beautiful home.
> 
> I'm not the east end type. West or north for me. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/22058941/15-charles-tilley-crescent-newtonville
Click to expand...

Holy s...t! That's roughly half price where I live...minus 1 garage plus one floor.


----------



## Harts

Mow last night. Off to the cottage this morning.

7/8"


----------



## Harts

It's been an enjoyable and productive week with my wife and kids at the cottage. Back to reality as they return tomorrow.

Last night I got my app of iron + pgr + urea down:

0.23lb N
0.2oz PGR
7oz (0.35oz Fe) Iron

Mow tonight at 0.9".



Rate photo of my front from last night:


----------



## Sinclair

At least crop out that scorched earth at the bottom.


----------



## Harts

I knew you'd say something. Crossed my mind the second I took the pic.


----------



## Babameca

Looks dope! @Sinclair is just jealous :lol: :shock: I wished we can turn any green to a low mow KBG, but...


----------



## Sinclair

@Babameca back story - that's the same KBG mix as my lawn


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great. Is that a Black & Decker Grass Hog in the background?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Beautiful @Harts. Front and back.


----------



## Babameca

@Sinclair not the low mow part . You are heading there. Just teasing you all, as usual!


----------



## Harts

Thanks fellas. @Stuofsci02 it's just a B&D 20v string trimmer.


----------



## Harts

Cut last night at 15/16". We have been going through a heat wave the last few days and the grass is starting to show it. We had about a week and a half with cooler day time temps and night time lows into the high 50's/ low 60s. Grass was loving that. Irrigated the back yard this morning at approx. 0.75".





Here is the progress of the area that had issues with grubs. You can hardly notice where the damage was.

July 4th



July 23rd



Aug. 24


----------



## nnnnnate

You've mentioned that you spray urea. Do you have it in liquid form or do the granules dissolve in water? I bought a 50# bag of it and have been doing the blitz but my spreader is having some trouble so I am curious about spraying it. Thanks.


----------



## Harts

nnnnnate said:


> You've mentioned that you spray urea. Do you have it in liquid form or do the granules dissolve in water? I bought a 50# bag of it and have been doing the blitz but my spreader is having some trouble so I am curious about spraying it. Thanks.


The Urea prills dissolve easily in water. Other threads on here suggest using hot water to dissolve, but I've always used my hose water - which obviously is cold.

As for rates, I would not advise going above 0.23lb N per K (0.5lb Urea). There is a greater risk of leaf burn when spraying. And make sure to water it in. I usually run my irrigation the next morning.

The nice thing about spraying is you can tank mix with iron and PGR, if you're using it.


----------



## nnnnnate

Thanks, I'm just getting into this deep end of the pool stuff so I haven't sprayed anything yet but I appreciate your response. I built a DFW wand and know I need to calibrate before I spray something that can and will kill my lawn. I'm just thinking that with a smaller lawn (3700 sqft) this might be a better approach rather than buying a better spreader like a lesco or the other decent ones.


----------



## Harts

@nnnnnate I highly recommend spraying for smaller lawns. As for calibrating, there are tons of videos and suggestions out there. I'll say this about how I do it: I don't worry about being precise and exact with everything. You are unlikely to kill your lawn. Follow the rates above and irrigate. Your lawn won't die. I would round up your size to 4,000 sq. ft. Makes math easier (or round down to 3,500). 200 to 300 sq. ft. in your calculations isn't going to make a difference one way or the other.

Say you go with 4k, assuming you have a 4g backpack, fill it up with water and spray. I always go in 2 directions, so I walk a little faster than I first started. If I get to the end of my 2nd pass and I still have some left, I just go over the lawn diagonally until I am empty. You don't need to be so precise that you are emptying the tank right as you finish the last sq. ft. As long as you're close.

Spraying for the first time is overwhelming. Don't let it intimidate you!


----------



## nnnnnate

I'm doing the big boy blitz at 1# urea (.5 lb N) per k per week. The sod in my back yard got laid in May and wasn't great quality so it never really filled in. The idea was to blast it with nitrogen and hopefully it'll fill in and thicken up. I put my 3rd application of urea down last night so I'll work towards spraying it next Monday. I have a 2 gallon pump tank but I'm planning to leave a spot treat herbicide in it and buy a battery backpack sprayer for all the other good stuff.

My back is 2500 sqft and the front is 1200 sqft and I've been measuring out stuff separate to make it so I don't over and under apply. I'm sure with a bit more time and more applications I'd be comfortable enough with the settings to just dump it in for both areas but I was thinking it might be a good idea to keep them separate while I get there. Urea is easy enough anyway to measure out, I'm sure I'll be doing some rounding when I get to the other chemicals that have .5 oz rates per k and whatnot.

Thanks for the tips. Like I said I'm just getting into the deeper end but this forum has been fantastic. I got a gm1000 over the weekend and can't wait to give it a go tonight after work. Those sweet sweet stripes I've been dreaming of are near...


----------



## Harts

You will be addicted once you reel mow once. It's so much fun. Just keep in mind it is going to take time for your grass to recover and get used to the new lower HOC. I see a lot of guys wanting to give up on reel mowing after a week because they were expecting their grass to bounce back right away. But I assume you have the same climate or similar to Conner, so this is perfect weather for you to be transitioning.

As for the higher rates of Urea, I'm not sure I would spray 1/2 lb N. You may want to reach out to Pete1313 and send him a PM. He helped my last year with my app rates and would be more knowledgeable with the higher rates.

Let me know if there's anything else I can help with.


----------



## Harts

Well my GM1000 took another hit on Friday. The clutch cable snapped - 100% my fault as I adjusted the tension prior to adjusting the tension on the v-belts. I should have back off the jam nuts on the clutch cable. Live and learn. I have ordered a new part from Turf Care. Hopefully it gets here in the next day or two. Cost me approx. $60 + shipping. Should be a relatively easy fix.

It's been a few weeks since I was able to get any N down, so I went heavy with Urea at 1lb N per K on Saturday. On Sunday I sprayed iron + PGR.

Overall the grass is thick and green. I will likely need to cut with the rotary tomorrow then triple cut once I get the reel running again.


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> I went heavy with Urea at 1lb N per K on Saturday.


Felt good, didn't it!? :twisted:


----------



## Harts

It did but I've never gone that high, so I watered the S&^% out of the lawn right after in the middle of the day. Rain my irrigation for 2.5 hours!

If I can get the reel fixed this week, I _might_ do another pound this weekend.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> It did but I've never gone that high, so I watered the S&^% out of the lawn right after in the middle of the day. Rain my irrigation for 2.5 hours!
> 
> If I can get the reel fixed this week, I _might_ do another pound this weekend.


I assume you applied granular Urea?


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did but I've never gone that high, so I watered the S&^% out of the lawn right after in the middle of the day. Rain my irrigation for 2.5 hours!
> 
> If I can get the reel fixed this week, I _might_ do another pound this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you applied granular Urea?
Click to expand...

You would be correct. I don't have the gull stones to experiment a spray app at that rate.


----------



## Harts

Here is a pic from today. Overcast....so perfect lighting conditions. It hasn't been fully mowed in almost a week. HOC is somewhere between 1.5 to 2".


----------



## Babameca

Looks very lush!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did but I've never gone that high, so I watered the S&^% out of the lawn right after in the middle of the day. Rain my irrigation for 2.5 hours!
> 
> If I can get the reel fixed this week, I _might_ do another pound this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you applied granular Urea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would be correct. I don't have the gull stones to experiment a spray app at that rate.
Click to expand...

Ok.. well 1 lb N isn't too bad. Probably watering it in will make uptake faster..


----------



## g-man

A lot for Scott products do 0.75lb of N/ksqft (some slow release). If your coverage is even, you should be fine, but doing 0.5lb N is a lot safer and easier.


----------



## Harts

After a week of not having the GM1000 unavailable, I finally got the part I needed and fixed on Friday. Gave it a triple cut yesterday morning and followed up with my Urea app.

Before



After


----------



## BBLOCK

ummm I think it liked last week's feast!

she's thick

&#128076;

grab a close up of the damaged area, let's see that


----------



## rob13psu

Harts said:


> After a week of not having the GM1000 unavailable, I finally got the part I needed and fixed on Friday. Gave it a triple cut yesterday morning and followed up with my Urea app.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After


Color looks great! The weather is supposed to stay cool through the month, so I guess fall is officially here.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Harts said:


> After a week of not having the GM1000 unavailable, I finally got the part I needed and fixed on Friday. Gave it a triple cut yesterday morning and followed up with my Urea app.
> 
> After


OK, I've got a question -- what is the purpose of the triple cut?

Were the multiple cuts at successively lower heights so that you weren't taking off too much at once in dense grass?

Were the multiple cuts in different directions to help not mat the grass down in just one direction? (I'm guessing they were all the same way, as I don't see stripes in more than one direction?)

Were the multiple cuts due to missed blades from the earlier cut, and the second (and third) cut help get the stragglers?

Were the multiple cuts just because you missed mowing and needed more quality time with the lawn mower and the grass?

In any case, why the triple cut? Thanks!


----------



## Harts

@ken-n-nancy that was actually 4 questions!

I had cut with the reel in over a week. I can get my rotary down to about 1.25" without scalping in most places. So when I cut yesterday, it was probably 1.5".

All 3 cuts were in the same direction for 2 purposes - 1. To get stragglers and 2. To burn the stripes in better.

I also had time because my wife and kids were out. And yes, I missed my reel and needed some time with it! It was also rainy and overcast most of last week.


----------



## Harts

Quick mow before dinner. 0.875"


----------



## tilsonturf

That's looking mint.


----------



## jrubb42

Harts said:


> Quick mow before dinner. 0.875"


Looking nice man. Are you still on the house hunt? If so, how's that going?


----------



## Harts

Thanks @rob13psu. Fall is definitely here. Nights and morning are cool and the afternoons are nice and warm. Perfect conditions right now.


----------



## Harts

@jrubb42 thanks man.

We are still looking. Nothing on the market at the moment in the area we're looking at - which is about 35-40 minutes north of me in a more rural area.


----------



## Harts

tilsonturf said:


> That's looking mint.


Thanks. Nicely done on the video. Your going to have great results. Looking forward to seeing it in a few weeks.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

@Harts, lawn looks great...enjoyed looking through your journal. Love those triple cut days, nice and relaxing running the reel over it multiple times!


----------



## Harts

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> @Harts, lawn looks great...enjoyed looking through your journal. Love those triple cut days, nice and relaxing running the reel over it multiple times!


Appreciate it. Hate this time of year for the weather but I love the effect on the grass.

Yours looks really dense. Great colour too!


----------



## Harts

Pics from last night. Going to start dropping the HOC over the next few weeks. Currently at 0.875".

Big announcement coming soon.


----------



## BBLOCK

&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;&#129345;


----------



## Babameca

@Harts You got an acre of KBG!!!?


----------



## Chris LI

Hmmmmmm...maybe a larger plot of lawn to mow?


----------



## Harts

We finally found a house. It's on 1 acre and relatively flat. Closing date is early December.

The photos are deceiving. While it is in decent shape, the lawn looks much better from far away.

I'm going to temper expectations with some you and say up front that a reno is going to happen, but not for a while. The plan is to get a pool (which might not happen until 2022) and hopefully irrigation. I will be making improvements to it in 2021 but won't be going crazy.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Awesome @Harts. It looks like you already have the best lawn compared to your neighbors. Congratulations. Can't wait to see what you do to that lawn to improve it further. Your going to need some new equipment. :nod:


----------



## tilsonturf

Nice, congrats man. It's kinda funny that the guys next door were already living next to a guy who obviously cared about his lawn, but they have no idea what's coming.


----------



## BBLOCK

i can't wait to see the triplex get bought!

i'll take your GM! dibs

edit: domination lines really coming in 2023~!


----------



## ksturfguy

Awesome house man congrats! And probably a dumb question but are pools very popular in Canada? Can't imagine they get used for very long each year. Or do they all have heaters in them?


----------



## Justmatson

ksturfguy said:


> Awesome house man congrats! And probably a dumb question but are pools very popular in Canada? Can't imagine they get used for very long each year. Or do they all have heaters in them?


I tried to find an above ground pool this summer, impossible! Sold out everywhere.

I would say 40% of the houses in my subdivision have inground pools, yes most have heaters but they usually only get used from mid June to beginning of Sept. Pools are very popular in Canada. 
My area, we usually see 90f+ temps, this yr we got to 104f.

@Harts Thats a beautiful new property!
I like how the back yard is "fenced" with those 🌲


----------



## Harts

Thanks guys. Really looking forward to having some open area to mow. The house is on the street we wanted and within the school boundary we wanted. It's about 40 mins north of where we are now.

@ksturfguy pools are very popular. Heaters are a must have but as mentioned above, our July and August reaches well past 90. In fact were heading to my parents house today for one last swim. It's high 70s today.


----------



## rob13psu

Congrats! The new place looks great!

Any idea of what you'll use to mow?


----------



## Harts

rob13psu said:


> Congrats! The new place looks great!
> 
> Any idea of what you'll use to mow?


Thanks Rob. For now my GM1000. I might see if I can trade up to a 1600 for now. A triplex is obv on my wish list and think my wife will give me the green light, but not for a year or two. A pool is a priority for us as well as renovating the kitchen. I might need to wait for her to get what she wants first.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Congrats @Harts ...

Now your grass situation is way way harder. Start looking for a riding mower unless you have 16 hours a week to mow... a big property is a ton of work, but really looks great when it's firing on all cylinders. Yours is going to look awesome. Beautiful property and home!


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Congrats @Harts ...
> 
> Now your grass situation is way way harder. Start looking for a riding mower unless you have 16 hours a week to mow... a big property is a ton of work, but really looks great when it's firing on all cylinders. Yours is going to look awesome. Beautiful property and home!


Thanks Stu and thanks for the advice. Might look for a cheap JD for the time being for the back. Use the GM for the front.


----------



## Baretta

Very nice @Harts! Beautiful property and greenery. Is that a hottub at the end of the driveway?


----------



## Harts

Baretta said:


> Very nice @Harts! Beautiful property and greenery. Is that a hottub at the end of the driveway?


Sure is. I'm excited about that.

The current owner spent a lot of money on landscaping and a composite deck and the pergola for the hot tub. I'm guessing there's $50 to $75k in the landscaping


----------



## Babameca

I knew it! :lol: Will change my user name no Nostradamus...


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Harts said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea of what you'll use to mow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...For now my GM1000. I might see if I can trade up ... on my wish list and think my wife will give me the green light, but not for a year or two. A pool is a priority for us as well as renovating the kitchen.
> 
> _*I might need to wait for her to get what she wants first.*_
Click to expand...

Wise choice.


----------



## Harts

Babameca said:


> I knew it! :lol: Will change my user name no Nostradamus...


Yea I think there's a one name change limit. And you've already used that up!


----------



## Harts

ken-n-nancy said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea of what you'll use to mow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...For now my GM1000. I might see if I can trade up ... on my wish list and think my wife will give me the green light, but not for a year or two. A pool is a priority for us as well as renovating the kitchen.
> 
> _*I might need to wait for her to get what she wants first.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wise choice.
Click to expand...

Yes sir. As much money as I want to spend and as quickly as I want to get started, I recognize it's likely going to be 2 to 3 years before I get there. It will likely take me all of next season just to understand the property and layout as it currently exists.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @Harts ...
> 
> Now your grass situation is way way harder. Start looking for a riding mower unless you have 16 hours a week to mow... a big property is a ton of work, but really looks great when it's firing on all cylinders. Yours is going to look awesome. Beautiful property and home!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stu and thanks for the advice. Might look for a cheap JD for the time being for the back. Use the GM for the front.
Click to expand...

See if you can get a used x-300 series mower. I have an x-304 with the 4 wheel steer, but anything that starts with a x is the way to go... skip the d series, L series and e series imo. The x series will last forever.


----------



## Sinclair

> I might need to wait for her to get what she wants first.


@Harts


----------



## davegravy

Congrats Harts! Looks like a beautiful property.


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @Harts ...
> 
> Now your grass situation is way way harder. Start looking for a riding mower unless you have 16 hours a week to mow... a big property is a ton of work, but really looks great when it's firing on all cylinders. Yours is going to look awesome. Beautiful property and home!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stu and thanks for the advice. Might look for a cheap JD for the time being for the back. Use the GM for the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See if you can get a used x-300 series mower. I have an x-304 with the 4 wheel steer, but anything that starts with a x is the way to go... skip the d series, L series and e series imo. The x series will last forever.
Click to expand...

how long to double mow your front yard stu with the gm


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stu and thanks for the advice. Might look for a cheap JD for the time being for the back. Use the GM for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can get a used x-300 series mower. I have an x-304 with the 4 wheel steer, but anything that starts with a x is the way to go... skip the d series, L series and e series imo. The x series will last forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how long to double mow your front yard stu with the gm
Click to expand...

75 minutes to do the front and sides that I reel mow. It is 8000 sqft approximately and has few obstacles.

This year I have put 70 hours On the machine total so far. I expect to end up at 80 hours.


----------



## BBLOCK

Stuofsci02 said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can get a used x-300 series mower. I have an x-304 with the 4 wheel steer, but anything that starts with a x is the way to go... skip the d series, L series and e series imo. The x series will last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> how long to double mow your front yard stu with the gm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 minutes to do the front and sides that I reel mow. It is 8000 sqft approximately and has few obstacles.
> 
> This year I have put 70 hours On the machine total so far. I expect to end up at 80 hours.
Click to expand...

don't tell the wife you've spent half a month of work hours mowing lol

harts don't tell your wife either lol


----------



## Stuofsci02

BBLOCK said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long to double mow your front yard stu with the gm
> 
> 
> 
> 75 minutes to do the front and sides that I reel mow. It is 8000 sqft approximately and has few obstacles.
> 
> This year I have put 70 hours On the machine total so far. I expect to end up at 80 hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't tell the wife you've spent half a month of work hours mowing lol
> 
> harts don't tell your wife either lol
Click to expand...

Dude... that is just the reel mowing... got another 30 hours on my tractor, and probably 4 more on my push reel and Ego. Let's not even talk about edging, trimming and detaching :lol:

She knows... I'm not fooling anyone.


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 you make a lot of great points. Thanks for the advice. I think a lot of 2021 is going to be managing new expectations with my wife with regards to how long things are going to take. The one thing I have in my pocket is that my kids love being outside and "helping" me; so I'll still be spending time with them.

This is also a reason why I tempered expectations with my original post about the house. 2021 is going to be more about getting used to the new lawn and getting things done around the house than worrying about what my renovation is going to look like.

I hope to get up to the new house in the next week or two to measure the yard to see what I will be working with.


----------



## Vtx531

Harts said:


> I hope to get up to the new house in the next week or two to measure the yard to see what I will be working with.


Neat online tool if you don't want to wait until next week: https://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 you make a lot of great points. Thanks for the advice. I think a lot of 2021 is going to be managing new expectations with my wife with regards to how long things are going to take. The one thing I have in my pocket is that my kids love being outside and "helping" me; so I'll still be spending time with them.
> 
> This is also a reason why I tempered expectations with my original post about the house. 2021 is going to be more about getting used to the new lawn and getting things done around the house than worrying about what my renovation is going to look like.
> 
> I hope to get up to the new house in the next week or two to measure the yard to see what I will be working with.


The shape and size of your lot look pretty similar to mine. All the trees at the back are really nice, going to be a major pain to mow around and trim around. I would consider doing a big mulch bed or stone bed around all of those trees so you don't have grass there. It will probably struggle in that shade anyhow. Will cut down on your mow/trimming time quite a lot. I am doing the same as you can see below.

This weekend I have 9 big trees coming for that mulch area. Three more Colorado Blues, five Royal Red Maples and an Autumn Blaze.


----------



## Gaddis

Just wanted to add my congratulations on the new home...it looks stunning! I can't wait to see what you do with that lawn over the next few years. The neighbors have no idea what is about to hit them! &#128526;


----------



## Harts

Gaddis said:


> Just wanted to add my congratulations on the new home...it looks stunning! I can't wait to see what you do with that lawn over the next few years. The neighbors have no idea what is about to hit them! 😎


I appreciate that. I'm really looking forward to this new challenge and making the neighbors envious - that is partly why we do this, right?

@Stuofsci02 that thought crossed my mind when I was walking the property last week. They had those tress planted well within the property line and I'm thinking that maintaining a strip behind and in between each tree will be a lot of hassle and wasted effort. I love what you had done at the back of your property. It also makes it look really clean and kind of gives a finality to your lot. I'm sure I'll be reaching out to you for guidance when the time comes.


----------



## Harts

Here are a couple of drone shots the photographer took for my listing. I've never had photos from this angle before, so this is pretty cool.


----------



## BBLOCK

Boulevard reno is doing well &#128522;

looks good. good work. on to the next challenge this is too easy for you...


----------



## Chris LI

Those drone shots are great! Beautiful color!You're now the RK of CA. That should add some $ to the selling price!


----------



## jamesonw

Simply amazing color, awesome thick turf you have developed. Can't wait to see what's on the horizon. Congrats to you and your family about the new home. Beautiful property. Looking forward to the pool/landscaping and renovation. Great find. Jealous of the "flatness" haha.


----------



## Harts

Our house has officially sold. On the market for 24 hours and had 5 offers. Now that that's out of the way, the real fun begins. The move happens second week of December and the new lawn journey begins.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Our house has officially sold. On the market for 24 hours and had 5 offers. Now that that's out of the way, the real fun begins. The move happens second week of December and the new lawn journey begins.


Congrats!!! This is exciting for me 😄

Get ready to buy your fert in bulk and get a big spreader. Each app is usually 100 lbs!


----------



## Zcape35

Congrats on the sale, that was a fast one! I'm looking forward to seeing what you do to the next one.


----------



## g-man

The lawn sold the house.


----------



## Harts

@Zcape35 and @g-man Thanks gents. The new house is going to present some challenges but there are too many resources here not to be successful. I knew the lawn was going to allow my house to have significantly better curb appeal than other houses in my area and it would help take buyers away from other houses whose lawn were a disaster.


----------



## Harts

Sorry folks for not updating in a while. Given that our house is sold and we are moving in approx. 60 days, I am only cutting from here on out. I cut for the first time in a week on Tuesday after work. Stragglers everywhere. It was just over 2" and cut back to 7/8".

Going to start dropping it now for season. Likely go down to 5/16".

I'm also taking my landscape lighting with me (is that cheap???? Hahaha). So I'll be taking everything down this weekend and leaving only the main line running from the house buried underground. This just means I'll have another landscape lighting project to journal.


----------



## Sinclair

@Harts you might want to check with your agent or lawyer on that one if the terms of sale include all light fixtures.

If the buyers are fussy they can demand replacement cost, or even torpedo the sale altogether.


----------



## Harts

Sinclair said:


> @Harts you might want to check with your agent or lawyer on that one if the terms of sale include all light fixtures.
> 
> If the buyers are fussy they can demand replacement cost, or even torpedo the sale altogether.


The lights were specifically on an exclusion list on the listing along with a few other items. We were upfront about it.


----------



## Sinclair

Well then, happy tear down!


----------



## Harts

Pics from yesterday:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great.. Last big photo day and then on to greener pastures....


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great.. Last big photo day and then on to greener pastures....


Seriously. I was telling my wife that it feels like we're on the last day of vacation. You know when you wake up the morning you're flying home and you're just over the vacation. That's how I feel about this house, not to mention the grass.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great.. Last big photo day and then on to greener pastures....
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I was telling my wife that it feels like we're on the last day of vacation. You know when you wake up the morning you're flying home and you're just over the vacation. That's how I feel about this house, not to mention the grass.
Click to expand...

I recall when I moved from my last house I felt the same way. I was not into grass nearly as much back then, but had the whole house the way I liked. It was a smaller house with a yard about the same size as yours...

I am looking forward to seeing your transition from a yard you can micro manage to one that needs a team  . I think your new place is even bigger than mine. I am sure we will be comparing notes often!


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great.. Last big photo day and then on to greener pastures....
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I was telling my wife that it feels like we're on the last day of vacation. You know when you wake up the morning you're flying home and you're just over the vacation. That's how I feel about this house, not to mention the grass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall when I moved from my last house I felt the same way. I was not into grass nearly as much back then, but had the whole house the way I liked. It was a smaller house with a yard about the same size as yours...
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing your transition from a yard you can micro manage to one that needs a team  . I think your new place is even bigger than mine. I am sure we will be comparing notes often!
Click to expand...

The first year or so will be more of me picking your brain. I haven't fully wrapped my head around how much bigger/expensive and more work this is going to be.

Plenty of time for that though. Need to get through this move then spend the rest of the Winter putting a plan together. Would love your input as I go along.


----------



## JerseyGreens

I guess it's with great sadness that I share I just read through this entire journal just to hear you are moving!

You diligently documented the use a PGR that I want to use next year - Anuew...went into depth on PH regulation when using PGR. In the short amount of time I spent on your journal it has increased my knowledge tremendously.

Fully subscribed to your future lawn. Excited to see what's in store! Thank you for this great advice here and looking forward to the new journey!


----------



## Harts

@JerseyGreens thank you for the kind words and the follow. I'm glad I could help!

There will be so much to document starting in 2021. This is a big step up from 2,500sf. Between getting a pool installed as soon as we can along with irrigation, there will be more than enough updates coming.

In the meantime, if you have any questions, feel free to reach out anytime.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I was telling my wife that it feels like we're on the last day of vacation. You know when you wake up the morning you're flying home and you're just over the vacation. That's how I feel about this house, not to mention the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> I recall when I moved from my last house I felt the same way. I was not into grass nearly as much back then, but had the whole house the way I liked. It was a smaller house with a yard about the same size as yours...
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing your transition from a yard you can micro manage to one that needs a team  . I think your new place is even bigger than mine. I am sure we will be comparing notes often!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first year or so will be more of me picking your brain. I haven't fully wrapped my head around how much bigger/expensive and more work this is going to be.
> 
> Plenty of time for that though. Need to get through this move then spend the rest of the Winter putting a plan together. Would love your input as I go along.
Click to expand...

I'll put together a "primer".... "Lot's of Turf for Dummies"  which might help you avoid some of my mistakes.. I think the first question is how much time do you want to spend on the lawn? This year I will have spent about 160 hours total including all mowing, trimming and applications (does not include any time to do with my gardens). This sound like a lot, but is over 28 weeks or so amounts to ~6 hours per week.


----------



## Harts

@Stuofsci02 I currently average 10-15 hours a week - but some of that time is just walking around looking for issues before they get out of control.

The ultimate goal will be to get the new lawn to where my existing one is - just on a much larger scale. This could change, of course, once I get settled in and figure how much my house actually costs on a monthly basis. I also plan to have our pool take up as much real estate as possible to cut down on the space.

My knee jerk reaction is to just maintain the front (I figure approx. 8k) in 2021. I won't have irrigation installed right away and won't be able to maintain approx. 18-20k in the back. I'll time my fert apps to coincide with rain, but that's about it.

I'm going to work my way into this. I don't have the intention to jump right into almost 30k the first year. Just isn't feasible at the moment.

Overall, I have an idea of what I will eventually do, but that can be shared at a later time and perhaps offline.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @Stuofsci02 I currently average 10-15 hours a week - but some of that time is just walking around looking for issues before they get out of control.
> 
> The ultimate goal will be to get the new lawn to where my existing one is - just on a much larger scale. This could change, of course, once I get settled in and figure how much my house actually costs on a monthly basis. I also plan to have our pool take up as much real estate as possible to cut down on the space.
> 
> My knee jerk reaction is to just maintain the front (I figure approx. 8k) in 2021. I won't have irrigation installed right away and won't be able to maintain approx. 18-20k in the back. I'll time my fert apps to coincide with rain, but that's about it.
> 
> I'm going to work my way into this. I don't have the intention to jump right into almost 30k the first year. Just isn't feasible at the moment.
> 
> Overall, I have an idea of what I will eventually do, but that can be shared at a later time and perhaps offline.


Holy crap... 10-15 hours on 2,500sqft.... are you hand picking everything you don't like with tweezers?

The front part of my house that I reel mow is exactly 8,000 sqft. It is manageable and can be sprayed with two fills of the pack pack sprayer. The back 17,000 gets minimal treatment. Cut at 1.75 - 2", cheap bulk fertilizer from TSC, pgr only when I go on vacation, no iron...


----------



## BBLOCK

[/quote]
Holy crap... 10-15 hours on 2,500sqft.... are you hand picking everything you don't like with tweezers?
[/quote]

funniest comment of the year :lol:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Sometimes the initial thought is that a large lot takes well more time than a smaller one to maintain. And while it is true a large lawn will obviously take time to maintain at a high level, a smaller lawn can have its challenges as well. When your dealing with a smaller yard with tight spaces to work in, trees, leaves, shade, fences, obstacles, it can take a significant amount of time to get it to the same level as a lawn that's basically guaranteed for success because it's like sod farm. The amount of time it can take to fix things like animal digging when your living in a mature overgrown area is more than a lot will think. Not saying large properties don't have there challenges but it's not as cut and dry as some might believe time wise.


----------



## Harts

@SNOWBOB11 is correct. I have a feeling mowing the new lawn will be much easier but will take more time. Less obstacles and no fences makes for easy work. But certainly time consuming.

Most of my hours are just observing. Maybe 3-4 hours of cutting per week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @SNOWBOB11 is correct. I have a feeling mowing the new lawn will be much easier but will take more time. Less obstacles and no fences makes for easy work. But certainly time consuming.
> 
> Most of my hours are just observing. Maybe 3-4 hours of cutting per week.


Does "observing" mean having a beer on the porch and admiring the handy work. If so then I clocked waaay more hours than I initially reported.


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SNOWBOB11 is correct. I have a feeling mowing the new lawn will be much easier but will take more time. Less obstacles and no fences makes for easy work. But certainly time consuming.
> 
> Most of my hours are just observing. Maybe 3-4 hours of cutting per week.
> 
> 
> 
> Does "observing" mean having a beer on the porch and admiring the handy work. If so then I clocked waaay more hours than I initially reported.
Click to expand...

Haha. The hope is there will be a drink holder on whatever ride on I get so I can drink while I mow.


----------



## Avid123

@Harts apologies if you already answered this, but around when did you install those lawn blankets? I managed to get a few on a clearance deal for $5 a piece so was hoping to install them. I was thinking I would put it along the edges of my new reno where it meets the sidewalk and my driveway as that's where salt is likely to come from (I didn't bother renoing the city owned strip between the sidewalk and road, so not concerned about that)..any thoughts, advice ?
Thanks


----------



## Harts

Avid123 said:


> @Harts apologies if you already answered this, but around when did you install those lawn blankets? I managed to get a few on a clearance deal for $5 a piece so was hoping to install them. I was thinking I would put it along the edges of my new reno where it meets the sidewalk and my driveway as that's where salt is likely to come from (I didn't bother renoing the city owned strip between the sidewalk and road, so not concerned about that)..any thoughts, advice ?
> Thanks


I don't recall when, but you're safe to go ahead and put them down now.


----------



## Babameca

@Avid123 Now... Got mine laid down yesterday. You can always wait but PIB to get them over snow.


----------



## Harts

Moving in T-Minus 2 weeks......


----------



## Babameca

Harts said:


> Moving in T-Minus 2 weeks......


  :shock: :bandit: :bandit: :bandit:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Moving in T-Minus 2 weeks......


Hey.... You wanted get a Toro 3150?


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moving in T-Minus 2 weeks......
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.... You wanted get a Toro 3150?
Click to expand...

Eventually, that's the plan. Likely a few years before that happens. We'll see.


----------

